# September / October 2020 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in September / October 2020

Please read the FAQ here: https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , Test Date , Outcome

[/csv]
​


 Honorary Members 

*If you want to be added please let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## iklefeet

Thanks Sharry 😊 

Go on I'll pop the first post cherry,  morning ladies.

I've just rolled off a failed August cycle and am just waiting for my period to start before I start my protocol to transfer my last little frosty in the hope this one will be a take home babba. We only had three blasts from the last cycle, 1 bfn and a miscarriage at 9 weeks with the one before that so I'm a bit worried the embryos aren't that great despite a 4aa grading or my uterus isn't playing ball. 

I had an Aggressive dnc in March and my lining just isn't plumping up as I'd like but I'm hoping the clinic will come up with some ideas this time around and I'm taking lots of vitamin E, liquid,  cut out caffeine and cut back on hiit in favour of weights and walking. 

Hoping to find cycle buddies to share my crazy with in the hope we can support each other through the next couple of months. 

Hugs all, Ikle x


----------



## Ducky1

Hi Iklefeet I’m really sorry to hear your last cycle was BFN. The FET we had in July also didn’t work out for us. I’ve moved over from the other board as I’m so far behind everyone else. Have my downreg scan this Thurs and hopefully will start progynova then. 

Hope AF turns up for you soon, every time I’m waiting for AF it always turns up a bit later than expected and drives me nuts 🤣


----------



## Rio2016

I might join this one too as i'm more Sept / Oct... 

Hi Ickle (sorry to call you Iggle before, too much In the Night Garden..). Sorry to hear about your last transfer. 

Hi Ducky, sorry to hear about your FET didn't work out in July. 

I might join this one too - i'm having my first scan for my FET next week - so hoping for a mid Sept transfer. Fingers crossed. 

Rio x


----------



## DW39

Hi all - hoping to also join this group if that's ok. Started my injections yesterday and am on a short protocol using Gonal F. We had our last go with DH sperm a few months ago which failed (5th time unlucky!) and time is running out so have now decided to just go with donor sperm for the first time as male fertility has always been our issue - although now it is also my age .

Am already quite anxious about this cycle as I am so much older now and its also the first time we are doing just IVF (and not ICSI where we have always had some eggs fertilise) but they prefer that with donor sperm so am in the hands of the Universe and praying we have something decent to transfer.

Hi Ducky - nice to see you again on his thread. Good luck to everyone, hopefully this will be a lucky cycle for us all.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin

Hello ladies, it’s nice to see some familiar names though I’m sure we all agree that it would be much nicer if we didn’t have to join different cycle buddies all the time   

Iklefeet - I’m sorry to hear about your failed FET. Fingers crossed the last remains is a sticky one.

I also had a failed FET in July and had another consultation with the clinic today. Because my amh is really low (1.6 pmol/L) we decided to wait another month as by that point I will have taken 600mg CoQ10 (In the form of ubiquinol).
I was keen to start asap but figured that the extra month could only make a positive difference rather than a negative (unless Covid kicks off again and they have to shut the clinic but I don’t want to think about that).
I’ll be on short protocol with max dose of Gonal F and hopefully it will be enough to produce a golden embryo. I will have an endo scratch in the next cycle too then hopefully start mid October with transfer hopefully at the end of October.

Good luck to all of us


----------



## MiaCat

Hello. First time poster - Please be gentle!

I'm nearly 42. DH is 36. We've been TTC for two years and had a chemical pregnancy in December. We are starting our first IVF cycle this month. We're doing long protocol with Nurture in Nottingham. 
I'm due to start Buserelin injections on Sept 19th. I'll be taking 450 Menopur when it's time to stim. 

Please let me know which bit is the worst in your experience - the Down regulation or the Stim? Or, joy of joys, are they both as bad as each other??!?!?!


----------



## Ducky1

Rio2016 welcome 😁 Hopefully we will be having transfer around the same time! 

DW39 / Pritamin lovely to run into you again although I hope we can all graduate from the cycle buddy boards after this cycle!

MiaCat Welcome and good luck! I didn’t find downreg too bad and I’ve done it x4. First two times had headaches but better with upping fluids and paracetamol. No physical symptoms for next two but had a couple of inexplicably gloomy mood days which passed. It’s been a while since I did stims but they were also not so bad until I got close to trigger when felt quite bloated and uncomfortable. Hopefully won’t be too bad for you x


----------



## Ducky1

How’s everyone doing? 

Had my downreg scan yesterday. All good and started progynova. Have lining scan next week Fri! Hopefully ET the week after. Clinic has stopped Covid swabs with FETs so one less thing to worry about X


----------



## DW39

Hi Ducky - great news you have some dates to look forward to! Bring on next week!! 

Hi Mia - welcome to the group. I have never done donwreg so cant comment but stimms has never been that bad for me once you get used to the injections which takes a day or two. I like to think of the whole process in stages and so before you know it you end up at EC (egg collection). Best of luck with your first cycle and feel free to ask any questions and we will see if we can help. 

Hi Rio - nice to have you on here. What are your dates for your scan next week, do you know yet? 

Hi Ikle - hope things are going well for you. I also had a bad D&C and have spent some time figuring out how to get my lining back to normal. Last cycle I did it finally did so if you want any tips on what worked for me please feel free to PM me. I trawled many websites and research papers and finally found what I think worked for me. 

Hi Pritamin - nice to see a familiar face. Hopefully this is the lucky cycle for us all this time! What is max gonal f amount do you know - 450? 

Afm, had my day 5 scan on friday and all looked good. Wasnt sure how my body would react given I had a fresh cycle only 3 months ago but lining is behaving and there are about 15 follicles in total they can see, 3 bigger ones and lots of smaller ones that are starting to do something. Even though I am 43, i am luck that numbers havent been too bad for me but am always concerned about quality given my age. Praying that golden egg is in there somewhere! If we get there then think EC may be next Friday. 

Went to see Dara O'Briain yesterday in an open air  festival - was hilarious and was loving laughing so hard after a looong lockdown! Happy weekend all.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Ladies

Is been a crazy busy week at work so not had much chance to catch up until now;

Ducky,  hey lovely to see you on this board, I'm really sorry that your last cycle didn't work either, fingers crossed for the this cycle. 
Scan sounds like good news, good luck for Friday, 

DW, thanks for the heads up,  I'll drop you a message for the tips, sounds like you have a great number of follicles so here's hoping to a good number of mature egg for you.

How are you feeling Miacat? I always hated bruseralin it drove me a bit bonkers and gave me hot sweats, nenopur was OK though,  everyone reacts differently, good luck through this time. 

Hey Pritamin, it does feel like a little bit like a cycle buddies revolving door at the moment,  what ever it takes though I guess. When are you starting up and hoping to transfer. 

Hi Rio, don't worry your post made me laugh . . "Somebodies not in bed . . " yup usually me all the hormones have been giving me terrible night sweats.

Well ladies, nothing from me just waiting for my period to show up so i can get the ball rolling,  actually glad it hasn't yet as my clinic haven't sent me the updated protocol yet! They're running on reduced staff so things are taking slightly longer than planned. 

It's such a crappy journey this IVF malarkey full of ups and downs and twists and turns here's to the next step and hoping this cycle brings you all joy and the babies you deserve 💗 

Hugs, ikle x


----------



## DW39

Hope everyone is doing Ok and ticking off the days till your next stage. I had another scan yesterday with biggest ollicle measuring 15mm and lining 8.4mm. I love hearing about my lining after years and years of struggling with it so am pleased. EC likely to be Friday. Eek! 

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbinhead

Hi Ladies. 

Sad to say im back but glad to have some support. Ive had a ****ty time trying for my second ivf baby most recently a ruptured ectopic in March after thinking my cycle had failed as all test negative and i had my period. 
Very weird day thats taken some getting over. 
This is my final ever ivf. Just waiting on my period to start my stimms. 
Will have a proper read tomorrow when im not falling asleep and get to know you all.


----------



## LadyMac2019

Hi ladies, hope it's ok to join you. My FET got cancelled last month due to growing follicles through progynova. I now need to downregulate for two weeks first  

The clinic have decided to repeat my endometrial scratch so I'll have this on the 17th and start downreg from that date I think!
I've never had a FET before.

I hope you're all doing ok! Iklefeet I can really relate to that -  this has been a lot more emotionally demanding/surprising than I thought! I hope we all have luck on our side this time.


----------



## Ducky1

Iklefeet hope AF turns up soon and your protocol arrives swiftly! When are you expecting AF?

DW39 great news lining is doing well! When are you having your next scan/ looking at EC?

Bobbinhead Really sorry to hear about the ectopic, I hope the next cycle is much more positive for you and that AF comes soon so you can get started. I had similar with first IVF transfer, BFN at OTD, then a v borderline positive a few days after followed by full on period. But then hcg doubling every 48h after the bleed 😬 So had to have monitoring scans and bloods for 2 weeks so they were absolutely sure they weren’t missing a viable pregnancy before conceding it was an ectopic. Since then have had one successful cycle and then a BFN while TTC #2 in July. I now check a hpt 1 week and 2 weeks after OTD just to be sure! 

LadyMac2019 Good luck for the scratch, FETs really aren’t too bad! Sounds like you are on similar protocol to me but I’m a bit further on. Have started progynova after downregging and going for lining scan this Fri. X


----------



## Fm86

Hi ladies!!

Hoping to join the bandwagon here. Some familiar names too...! 

I had one IVF round last year, we had to freeze because of OHSS and then did a FET which was a BFN. 4 blastocysts were left over

This year we tried to have another fresh round but again the dreaded OHSS and had to freeze but only 5 fertilised and they froze on day 1. (We now have a total of 9 waiting for us on ice)

Tried to have a natural FET but too many cysts and hormones all over the shop last month. 

Have a scan on Friday 11th.....prostap injection if they give me the go ahead from the scan. Down regulate and then oestrogen to build up the lining!

Turned 34 and DH is 37 starting to worry a little if this is ever going to happen for us 😔


----------



## Ducky1

Fm86 welcome and hope your scan today was ok!

DW39 how is it going? Did they do EC today? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok? I had lining scan today and all good to go for ET next Friday! X


----------



## iklefeet

Hey, 

I feel like we've got the band back together now your here too FM86, blooming hope those ovaries of yours behave this time, how was the scan, fingers crossed to get the good to go ahead. 

Ducky, excellent news hon blimey that's gone quickly i can't believe transfer has ome around again for you, here's hoping this is the one, my cousin is due to give birth in the next few weeks and her nick name is Ducky so I'm rooting for you and take that as a sign x

Ladymac it's rubbish when a cycle is cancelled but my only successful transfer was following a biopsy which is similar to a scratch, good luck. 

Bobbinhead, I'm really sorry about your ectopic, it is really tough on the body and mind. This is our last frosty and I feel a little extra pressure knowing that but trying not to focus on it. 

Dw, how did egg collection go hon, I hope it wasn't too painful and you aren't too uncomfortable, great news on the lining though.

So my period finally started,  i thought great all go,  notified the clinic,  booked flights and hotel and then it stopped,  almost as fast as it started Why does the body always do that when your planning a cycle lol,  only saving grace is my cycle in December it did the same thing and after spotting for few days the clinic said just start the protocol and I got pregnant so I'm just going to go with the flow and see what tomorrow brings.  Hugs all

Ikle xxx


----------



## DW39

Hi all - hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend!

Hi bobbinhead - so sorry to hear about the ectopic. The same thing happened to me and it was so scary when it burst. I had no idea what was happening. Hope you have started to recover mentally and physically and good luck with your new cycle. What protocol are you on?

Ladymac - welcome and hope downreg goes well. Is it your first time doing downreg? I have always wondered what a scratch does exactly?

Fm86 - hello again. This WILL happen for you. You are young and strong and you got this!! You also have age on your side so keep going!!

Ducky - yay for your scan. Bet you are counting down the days now!! Hope you have some plans to make the days go quickly.

Hi Ickle- how annoying re period but sounds like it could be a good sign given what happened when you last got pregnant. Fingers crossed for you. Where do you have treatment given you book flights? Somewhere warm and sunny hopefully!

Afm, sorry been a bit silent. Had a weird scan on wednesday which showed my lining had shrunk to 7.3 from 8.4. Was so confused. It was a different nurse and talking to the doctor today (I had EC today) he said if different nurses take the reading then they can give different results. The nurse who said 8.4 this cycle and said I got to 8.8 before EC last cycle was the same lady. The one who said it was 7.3 was different. So now I dont know if the nurse who gave me good readings was just 'generous'with her readings....?!?! Having been obsessed with my lining for so many years this was not good to hear so I went into a stupor about it all. However have now decided not much I can do but ask for another nurse if I have to do this again and just keep moving on.

Doc today scanned me just before EC (I asked him to) and said lining was 'compacting' as expected so all looked fine. So 16 eggs today which is great but nervous for tomorrow as doing IVF with donor sperm (or super sperm as my DH calls it) for first time so without ICSI you have nothing guaranteed..... Keeping everything crossed for a positive call tomorrow morning. Wish me luck ladies!!

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1

Iklefeet great news you can start but annoying about AF messing you about! When are you due to fly over?

DW39 Try not to worry about lining, equally the nurse who was measuring the lining as being <8mm could have been stingy with the measurements! If you think about it it’s a difference of 1mm or so, I can see how there might be a bit of variation between different people measuring. Either way your lining sounds fine. 16 eggs is fab! I hope you get good news with the ‘super’ sperm today 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## DW39

You are so right Ducky - I always just assume the worst! 

So after a horrendous morning of waiting till 11am for the call (I swear these calls are the worst bit for me for the IVF process!), they said we have 4 embryos. 2 more fertilised but looked abnormal (not strange given my age!), 5 were immature (so really we are looking at how many fertilised out of 11) and the 5 that did nothing she thinks were maybe only approaching maturity so that is likely the reason. So all in all given my age (43) and given this was IVF (so more natural selection which I prefer) and given last round with DH sperm gave us 3 embryos, I am not displeased and am just praying the super duper sperm selected good eggs (if there were any). Will update on Monday with the dreaded day 3 call....!

Hope everyone is doing OK.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Fm86

Hey ladies,

Appointment went well. 

Cysts have cleared up themselves but lots happening in ovaries. They are small follicles (20) and lining is thin. They saw a structure near left ovary but they think it’s the end of the tube they cut. 

They’ve given me Prostap which should stop all my hormones and mimic menopause and then bring on a bleed.

Hoping it starts soon so I can start building up that lining again!!

Hope your all enjoying the lovely weather xxx


----------



## LadyMac2019

Morning Ladies

Sorry I've been a bit quiet. Work has been busy and the usual pre-treatment wobbles have set in! I try to manage them by exercising and seeing friends (although it's still a bit tricky with COVID).. I've considered counselling a few times but I haven't actually made an appointment. I don't know if anyone else has been/found it useful? It's been two years of treatment for us so some therapy may be useful. 

FM great to read how you're getting on. I hope AF comes soon for you! It's really positive you've got all those embryos banked. I'm 34 too and I've had some of the same thoughts/feelings but fingers crossed luck is on our side this time.

DW I've got my fingers crossed for you. I had 4 embryos and ended up with 3 blasts so it's possible with donor sperm.  The scratch is supposed to aid implantation. I've never actually had a positive pregnancy test from any of my treatment cycles so the idea (I believe) is that by scratching the womb it makes it more receptive. It can also do something to the 'immune profile' (?) apparently. I've done two IVF cycles with long protocol and downregged with buserelin twice for 3-4 weeks so I'm kinda used to it. I haven't had lots of side effects from downreg yet, which is lucky. 

Icklefeet thanks for sharing! Where are you cycling? I've read a lot about Serum in Athens recently. 

Mia how are you feeling about starting treatment on the 19th? I found downreg and stimms ok. Egg collection was a bit painful in one ovary but I was provided with gas and air.

Pritamin sorry to hear about your last cycle. Best of luck with the next one.

Rio how did your scan go? Are you transferring soon?

Bobbinhead Good luck. I really hope this one is successful. 

I hope you're all enjoying the weekend. Apparently some parts of the UK are in for a heat wave?!...x


----------



## Rio2016

Hi all,

I’m just on my phone today so sending a quick message.

Yes to counselling - I had some after my second or third cycle - it really helped me to talk things through. It was private but I thought well worth it. I also had some NHS treatment for anxiety after my daughter was born and that was also useful. It was over the phone but they sent different booklets that helped me think of strategies when I’m feeling overwhelmed/ worried. 

My transfer is tomorrow - I feel so bloated and a bit tired. I dunno if not telling anyone this time is the best plan! Kinda goes against my counselling from before. I guess I’ll tell people in due course once I know the outcome... I’ve had to keep all our plans really vague with not knowing scan / transfer times but it’s worked out with work / caring for my daughter etc so fingers crossed. Saw some friends for dinner and was asked my plans for no. 2 and just blagged my way through it a bit. 

I dunno how I’ll cope with having a full bladder / walking to train / train etc now my bladder isn’t as strong as it was..🙈

Will try and log in later tonight on computer or while working tomorrow and do proper personals xxx


----------



## Ducky1

FM86 glad scan went well and hope AF comes soon so you can press on with the next stage

LadyMac2019 I haven’t done counselling before but have heard some people say they found it very helpful. When will you be starting treatment?

@Rio2016 I’ve hardly told anyone this time, it’s just too exhausting having to go through the motions if it’s a BFN again. Also feeling quite bloated on the oestrogen and progesterone! Good luck for you transfer tomorrow  xx

DW39 that’s great on the embryos! 🤞 for good news on the update tomorrow


----------



## Rio2016

Thanks Ducky - waiting for my train to the transfer and trying not to wet myself!! Sorry for the TMI but find moving too much with a full bladder a bit 😱 xx

Suddenly feeling a bit emotional/nervous but going to listen to music while drinking water subtly under my mask
X


----------



## DW39

Good luck with the transfer Rio - let us know when you are officially PUPO and hope you you can keep your bladder in check till then!! 

I had my day 3 call. All 4 still in the running, phew! 2 at 8 cells which is where they should be, one at 12 cell but they said was at 6 yesterday and one at 10 cell. So far so good but it's always the next few days where the numbers tend to drop. Booked in for transfer on Wednesday if all goes well. 

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio2016

Oh great news DW 39.

I’m on the train home and have had the transfer. They were running an hour late and I got so upset cos my bladder was so full - cried lots and got to empty it a few times but it was really quite  

Kinda regret not telling anyone. Have a meeting as soon as I get home - really need a hug and some lunch! Xx


----------



## DW39

Oh no, I know it's not the same but ***big virtual hugs***. Finish up your calls and then put your feet up for the day. You deserve it!! 

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MiaCat

Hello all you wonderful women!

LadyMac2019 - I highly recommend therapy. Not just for this part of life, but for everything! I've had various types over the years but have recently started speaking to a Cognitive Behavioural Therapist who has been better than all the others put together. CBT is so practical and focusses on giving you tools and techniques to help you. It feels like a very positive way of dealing with anxieties in particular.

Sending you hugs Rio2016. Hope you have a restful few days ahead. 

Fingers crossed for Wednesday DW39.

My drugs just arrived. In a BIG box, (like 50cm x 35cm x35cm!). Who knew there were SO MANY. 78 ampules of Menopur, and big, fat needles. The Buserilin looks like a walk in the park, but the Menopur, not so much! I assume when it says that I have to take 6ampules per day (max dose I think) that's all in one go, not 6x injections...right?


----------



## iklefeet

Morning ladies

Congrats on being pupo Rio how are you feeling, I hope bubba is settling in nicely, bless you there is nothing worse than that painful blade bladder feeling waiting for transfer, I think you're incredibly strong going through all that on your own. Telling vs not telling is such a personal thing and it really depends on those around you and how they'll react. We don't tell my family anymore mainly because I tend to have a miscarriage before week 9 (7 times now) and my dad is always devastated but we have to tell my mother in law as she's incredibly hurt and feels excluded if we don't we've learnt that through trial and error but the guiding rule has to be what ever will cause you the least distress. This is your journey and it should be about you,  partner and baby everyone else's feelings come 2nd. That's why I use this forum,  you ladies are like my must supportive confidants that won't freak out because you understand. 

Mia, not six needles, if you do that you'll be leaking by day 3 lol, there are loads of you tube videos for tips.  Good luck hon,  just inject slowly it'll not sting then. 

DW, fabulous numbers on the embryos, I've got my fingers and toes crossed for good results for transfer, sending you lots of positive vibes for today xxx

Ladymac, how are you doing? I've not had any counselling but i have been referred for cbt after my last miscarriage as I have suffered anxiety recently.  Trying to become a mum under these circumstances is so stressful and there s a grieving process we all have to go through in accepting this will be our route and every attempt is such a roller coaster it has such on toll on your emotions, I think it's a good idea if it'll help. 

FM any news on when you'll start? Great that your ovaries are playing ball now though xx

Ducky,  are you transferring soon? I think you are a week ahead of me,  thinking of you xxx

Just trundling along here pumping myself with estrogen biting much going on, I'm on a family holiday with all the unlaws and my family so a mixture of fun and trying not to kill each other lol as hairband when you're all in one house but it beats being at work.  Lining scan Sunday so fingers crossed they're isn't too much fluid in there as they've upped my estrogen after the last abysmal lining result of 7mm last fet.

Hugs all

Ikle xxx


----------



## DW39

Hey everyone. Hope all is well.

Had our transfer today with mixed feelings. When I got there they said we had 3 early blasts and one morula. The embryologist was pretty direct and pretty much said 'as only at early stage now, they are likely to be poor quality so you may as well put them all in as unlikely much will happen'. So we did that but walked out feeling very depressed and low. Kinda feels like she could have been a bit more gentle in her messaging but I guess I got a clear message - your eggs are knackered!!

We used proven donor sperm so the issue must be with my eggs which shouldnt be a surprise at my age. I did read older eggs can take longer to get to blast but embryologist kept on reminding me 80% will have chromosomal issues.

So am happy on one hand we got to PUPO but sounds like I shouldn't hold out too much hope. .

Rio - how you finding PUPO. Started the symptom spotting yet?

Ickle - glad things are going strong and hope the days to your scan go quickly.

Ducky - arent you transferring friday? Good luck if so!! Hope it's a lucky one.

Diya

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Fm86

Ikle .....no sign of any period 🤦‍♀️ I get the feeling I’m going to be the odd person that doesn’t bleed with this injection. As soon as a see a bleed I can start the oestrogen tablets. Just that darn old waiting game.

Dw....don’t be disheartened at all. All it takes is one! And stats are stats but sometimes when things are meant to be nothing can stop it from happening! 

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## iklefeet

Congratulations on being pupo DW, I know it's hard not to focus on what the embryologist said but it's as much chance and luck honey,  I've known people get pregnant with 2 day old embryos that they were told wouldn't even get to blast they were so poor and others transfer 2 top grades and nothing. The fact that you got 3 embryos to make it 5 days testifies to how strong they are, don't give up on them now. 

FM, always the blooming way🤦‍♀️ wear white trousers, take all the panty liners out of your handbag and plan a night out or family dinner that's sure to bring it on 🤣

Hugs to all, ikle xxx


----------



## Fm86

😂Ikle that is so true!!! I will defo have them on Saturday! White trousers and working in school wanting AF to appear is slightly risky 😂😂 
How is the holiday going? Are you finding yourself bloated with the oestrogen tablets?

Hope everyone else is well and good xx


----------



## Ducky1

Iklefeet wow you are really coming along with this cycle, not long to go now! Good luck for Sun. Fingers crossed for a nice plump lining! 

DW39 I’m sorry you are feeling so deflated. Did you have all 4 transferred? Sometimes it’s really hard to tell from just the outside appearance of the embryos, I hope one will be a good one for you. xx

FM86 Hope AF turns up soon, so frustrating to be hanging around for AF!!

Rio2016 how are you getting on with 2ww?

AFM had the transfer today! We decided to go with 2 this time and they both thawed well so am now onto the 2ww. I am going to see how long I can hang out before being tempted by the testing...


----------



## Rio2016

Hi all - we are away this weekend seeing family. I’m doing well. Just trying to keep busy and running after my daughter. I think I’ll wait till Thursday to test. We will see! I tested the day before I was meant to when it worked with my daughter and I always got a bleed when it hadn’t worked before testing with rounds 1-4. 

How was the transfer Ducky? Glad they had thawed okay. 

DW39 - I’m sorry they said that to you. I never got to blasto with my own eggs but heard things like “they aren’t good so shall we not transfer any” etc. Got everything crossed.

Hope the periods come for those who want them 💗

Ikle- I’m with my in laws too - it’s a good distraction. 

I better get off my phone but big love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rio2016

Oh and a DE mum grumble - but parents in law asking me “oooh so who does (daughter’s name) look like?”

Er, not me as you know she’s donor conceived!!   🤯🤪😬

I’m bloody lucky and love her to pieces but honestly why people say crap like that to me 🙄🙄🙄

Xxx


----------



## daffodil123

Hi ladies, I'm hoping I can join the group too! I've been stalking for a bit   but have finally caught up on all the messages, so thought I'd finally introduce myself!  

Iklefeet - I wonder if we might have cycled together previously as your name sounds familiar? And we have a few things in common too! 

Ok, so now to introduce myself...  

This will be my 5th fresh round & I've got 1 FET under my belt too. Our main issue is male factor (low count, morphology, DNA damage & clumping or something?!) We had our first two rounds & had ET but nothing happened. Then the third round I started low dose steroids for suspected immune issues & got a BFP & all was looking great at our 7 week scan but then just a couple of weeks later I had a tiny bit of spotting & knew something wasn't right so went in for a scan at 9 weeks & the heartbeat had stopped so it was a mmc & I had to have an ERPC. This part almost broke me - I'd been made redundant just beforehand, my two best friends were pregnant & worse yet, my younger sister also got pregnant at exactly the same time naturally so I had constant reminders of what I'd lost through her scans etc & meeting my baby niece was SO bittersweet & hard. My niece was born just one day before what would have been my due date. I have since developed a lovely bond with her & my new niece, but it sure has been difficult at points! It was only after my mmc that I was then diagnosed finally with endometriosis after a lap/hyst! After getting counseling from an excellent local charity who help those affected by infertility/miscarriage, I then finally got up the strength to try one more time & that resulted in our rainbow baby, our daughter who is now almost 3! She was born just 10 months after my niece & is the biggest blessing in my life.   I then tried again last summer with our 1 remaining frostie, but got a BFN. I was about to start another round in Feb/March but then lockdown hit!   And I've been in the shielding group as I'm on immune suppression medication, so I've had to be super careful with social contact & basically lived like a hermit with my DD & hubby!    I've been told that my AMH is very low for my age (3.2 at 37), & I didn't want to waste any time so I'm now onto our 5th fresh cycle (with Access Fertility). After a delay due to an ovarian cyst (IVF is full of surprises & hurdles isn't it!?!), I'm now at the end of stims & due to have EC on Monday. Eeeek!

Rio - OMG, your in-laws are SO insensitive! They clearly have no clue!!   And I totally get what you mean about bladder issues!! I've had to have a sneaky mini wee before too in fear of a big accident at ET! In more recent rounds, I've just got to the clinic super early & had part of my water on the way & the rest in the car park about 30-40 mins before!

Ducky1 - congrats on being PUPO!   And please...step away from the test!!    It never ends well I've found!! It's like a form of self-torture! The 2ww I've always found the hardest part of this whole process, so wishing you all the best.  

FM86 - hehe white trousers!!  

DW39 - what day was your transfer? Was it a day 3? I think the embryologists are great at the scientific bit but sometimes lack soft skills! I've found out that now since our previous cycles our clinic only put back day 5 blastocysts. They also only freeze blastocysts & not day 3 embryo's.

Ickle - that is so true about counseling & what a tough process this all is.   There are so many little hurdles to get over & nothing is ever guaranteed which is hard. People who TTC & fall naturally have NO idea what we all go through!!   You sound like you've been through so much, so hopefully there will be lots of baby dust & they'll be lots of babies from this round.

LadyMac2019 - I would 100% recommend counseling. We have had a session at our clinic after each round & it's been invaluable. Sometimes it helps you just think of things in a different way too. I've always been pretty open about our treatment & I'm sure that's pulled me through some of the tougher times. I hate the privacy you loose with IVF & the affect it can have on your relationship, but counseling does help you come to terms with some of those things. Our counsellor once said that IVF is kind of like throwing a load of money literally out the window & hoping that it doesn't fly away!

Bobbinhead - I'm so sorry to hear of your ectopic. What a heartbreaking thing to go through. Having an outcome like that or a mc is worse than having a BFN I've found. It is so gutting.  

Hi MiaCat - how are you getting on? Have you started the injections yet?

Which clinics are you all at? We're cycling at Oxford Fertility Unit.

Ok, this is turning into a mini essay! 

Night night all Xxx


----------



## Rio2016

A very warm welcome daffodil123 - I’m at Guy’s in London 💕 Wishing you lots of luck with this round x 

If this round works then I’ll be a due a month after a family member - they don’t know about this round but it is on my mind - that must have been tough with your niece and your lost baby’s due date so close together. So glad you had your daughter soon after xx


----------



## daffodil123

Thanks Rio. Ooh I've heard Guy's is good! Fingers crossed this will be a lucky round for you - my SIL had my nephew just 11 weeks after my daughter so that was a much happier ending & it actually worked out nicely as we got to share some of the experiences & compare notes!  Xx

My SIL is expecting again now though so still bittersweet! The IVF journey sure is a rollercoaster. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fm86

Welcome daffodil...I’m so so glad you had your lil girl not too long after. Fingers crossed baby no 2 is not far away!!

AF is here 🎉🎉🎉

Started oestrogen tablets- scan booked for 28th September. 

Anything I could be doing to help my lining? 

Hope everyone’s enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## bobbinhead

Sorry ive been absent since my one and only post. AF arrived a day late but so early in the morning they let me start stimms that day. 
Ive been so tired! Lucky if i make it through the day without nodding off and been in bed by 9pm every night. Been on 225 ovaleap then added 0.25 fryemadel on day 5. 
Im currently on day 9 and have my egg collection booked for monday day 11. Ive got over 30 follicles the lady got bored measuring them today. 15 mins with dildo cam!! Ive always responded well but never so quick, im usually a bit slow and egg collections been day 15-17 in the past. Really worried there will be no eggs like my very first cycle. Buseralin trigger tonight at 9:30 after my bedtime so will be lucky if i can even see by then as im already starting to nod. Also got some fluid in my uterus i guessing its not a good thing as they said they will scan me to look for it at transfer but didnt say why just that it usually goes once pessaries are started. 
If anybody has any insight to the early egg collection or this fluid i would love to hear about it. 
Back in a bit with some personals xx

Dw39 - try not to lose hope. You just never know. 

Fm86 - yay for the cycts clearing and af showing. As for lining i have no idea if it helps but i would sit with the palms of my feet together and pulled close to my body as its meant to improve blood flow to uterus 🤷‍♀️🤷‍♀️

Rio - congrats on being pupo. As for the inlaws some peoples curiosity out weighs their manners 

Ducky - enjoy pupo and try to keep busy

Miacat - hope your meds are going well and you watched some youtube videos for the mixing ect

Daffodil - yes it was hard. I wish it had never worked at all. All the clinic say is “atleast we know you can do it” and talk about how many babies born from my egg donations. Im glad about them but right now i just want my own dam baby. Good luck with your cycle i hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## TrionaT

Hi All.Mind if i join.im cycling in October FET..Fm86 think you started Oestrogen too how are you feeling?


----------



## MiaCat

Hi all,

So much going on for everyone! 
Bobbinhead –  Was it your egg collection this morning? All ok? 

Iklefeet –  How was the lining scan? And was the family holiday harmonious, or a bit of a mare?!

Daffodil123 – Did you have egg collection today too, or did I get confused? 

Thanks for your messages - I’ve taken to buserilin injections like a duck to water – that is, if ducks stab themselves in the thumb when they try to take those orange caps off   Other than that minor fail, it’s all good here on day three! Only two or three more weeks of this then I get to play with those giant needles and the menopur. Joy! I’ve been watching YouTube videos but still yet to find one where someone does 6x ampules in one go… Will keep looking. 

Much love to all xxx


----------



## Saltysea

Hey MiaCat, not really taking part of this cycle chat but somehow just came across your Menopur comment/question. I had to do 6 Ampoules as well - it really is no problem - I just used 1.5ml of the Water/Salt solution instead of 1ml (that is recommended for 5 Ampoules). It’s really easy, dissolves well and I had very minor side effect of headache only first time round, thereafter no side effects. Try not to worry about it even if some is left behind - it’s not an exact science.


----------



## bobbinhead

Hi Miacat. 
Yea it was egg collection. 19 eggs. Just waiting to hear how many were mature to see how many are mine as im egg sharing. Im very uncomfortable right now.


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Ladies, 

Welcome  TrionaT, good luck with the up and coming cycle. 

FM, whooo hoooo finally . . . Am so it begins xxx

Miacat, what ever you do don't use those bloody massive needles to inject,  they're just for drawing up the solution and mixing it, someone on here may know better but from memory (I was on 4) I used one liquid and then just dropped it into the bottle with the tablet dissolved it,  picked it up and then put that into the next bottle until its dissolved and so forth all using one liquid capsule then changed the needle to a thinner one to inject. 

Bobbihead, wow you responded well to stimulation, I think clinics are always after the leading mature follicles, I've never triggered that early but if they're at 18mm then better correct them than lose them,  all the best for collection.

Hey Daffodil, it sounds like you've been through the ringer, it's hard enough to tackle infertility but the fact that the world keeps turning for others to remind us of what we have lost or missed is like rubbing salt into the wound. My sister-in-law was 6 weeks behind me when we lost our baby and on family days when we're together I can't help reflect on my loss and now my cousin is due any day and she's posting all over ** everyday and although I was ok I'm sad that the baby we lost in January was due on September the 8th and I'm still struggling with the fact even if i get pregnant I keep having miscarriages but I have my son now and he's amazing and some people are still trying to start their family so in that way I'm still fortunate. 

Rio honey,  how are you hanging in, how was you holiday? I get the same as you from my MIL, she brings pictures of herself as a baby and compares them to my son, it's a bit insensitive but I've been reading about epigenetics as LO is actually quite like me as a child personality wise and people who don't know comment on how he looks like hubby but acts like mummy,  sometimes u just gotta let these things go over your head.  

Ducky, how to doing hon??

So I had my lining scan,  8.1mm day 9, disappointing given in literally bathing in estrogen and eating it by the bucket load but better than 7mm and no fluid this time so looks like transfer will be 28th. I'm having treatment in Prague and flights keep getting canceled so once I get their Sunday I can come home Tuesday or Thursday, I've actually booked a return seat in both flights in case one is canceled but if my clinic don't transfer Monday I'm have to stay almost a week in my own and leave hubby struggling with LO at home, I've been waiting all day to hear from the clinic on weather they'll transfer day 18, or another day after that to give my lining chance to plump up a bit. 
And to top it off my little bit was jumping around on the couch yesterday and headbutted me and I think he's broken my nose, it's all bruisd and swollen, I've had a migraine since and spent the night and morning vomiting. He's so boisterous and he has a massive head he gave me a black eye just before my last transfer so they're going to think I'm a battered wife. Thank god for face masks 😷 

Hugs to all,  ikle xxx


----------



## daffodil123

Ikle - yikes that sounds painful!

Just a quick one to say EC was today (I’m feeling woozy) and they collected 7 eggs. Less eggs than on previous rounds (9-11 is my average) but then I am a bit older than on previous rounds. I just hope some of ours fertilise now overnight so fingers and toes crossed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio2016

Sending 💕💗💕❤💗❤💗💕💗💗💕😘💗 from my phone - will try and message again later xx


----------



## daffodil123

Aww thanks Rio - your lovely message just made me smile  Xxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet

Sending lots of lovely positive vibes bobbin and Daffodil for your eggs tonight and hoping you have good news tomorrow 😊  💕💕💕 this is always an anxious time waiting to hear,  remember it only takes 1 good luck xxx


----------



## Fm86

Hey!!

Fingers crossed for you guys - I’m sure the are doing well and the phone call tomorrow from the embryologist is positive!

TrionaT - yup I started oestrogen on Friday - scan on Monday next week! 

Really love reading how your all getting on!


----------



## daffodil123

Thanks iklefeet and fm36 - this bit is the tough part as it drives you slightly bonkers with nervous anticipation! It’s so hard not to catastrophise constantly! I’m sitting here with a lovely heat pad on my tummy and hoping I can get some sleep tonight in prep for the embryologist’s phone call tomorrow morning - wish me luck! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbinhead

Had my update. Of the 19 3 were immature. So split at 8 each. 6 have fertilised and my clinic have started a do not disturb policy so i wont get any updates untill saturday when i go for transfer. 

Hope everybody ok. Daffodil you had the call yet?


----------



## daffodil123

Hi everyone,

Bobbinhead - wow that's great rates! 6 left is fab!  Arghh it's going to be a very long wait until Saturday now.  My clinic don't routinely put embies back on day 3 anymore so day 5 is when the have the best info on them. Fingers and toes crossed for you! 

I've just had the call from the embryologists and out of 7 they managed to inject all of them & then out of those 3 fertilised normally. It's lower than we've had before at this stage (hubby's sperm is the main issue though) so I just really hope we get one at least that makes it to day 5.  It's weird when you feel happy some fertilised but sad/nervous that more didn't fertilise. I think it's just the fact that we know that from here the numbers keep reducing.

On our past couple of rounds (incl the one we had my daughter on) we have also used steroids for suspected immune issues/implantation failure but the doc who did my EC yesterday said that the clinic are now not allowed to prescribe or recommend the use of steroids during treatment because of the HFEA guidelines.  He spoke to the clinic director overnight and apparently it's particularly due to Covid because in order to ensure that clinics can stay open they have to agree not to give immune suppressing meds to patients. Despite me being at EC stage!  He does know that I'm already on other immune suppressants for severe eczema so I was already in the shielding group & am being super cautious. I can take them if I choose to but it would be at my own risk and he's going to write on my notes that the clinic does not advise it.  The evidence for NKC is variable & in certain people it seems to make a difference but he said in his last clinic over a 3 year period they did see a rise in clinical pregnancy rates but then a lot of those ended in early miscarriages before the 7 week scan.  So who knows!?! It's just frustrating getting to this stage in treatment & then having to decide something so big!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbinhead

Yes daffodil lets hope we both make it to saturday for our transfer.  Ive never had anybody on the group doing everything the same day as me before. We really are cycle buddies. We can keep each other sane during the 2ww although hoping mine wont be to long as im having blood test after the disaster of hp test last time. 

Do you think you will have 2 back? Were really thinking about it. 
Shame about the immune meds ive heard a few people talking about it on my clinics page but mostly complaining that they know of other clinics that are giving it.


----------



## iklefeet

Hey
Just wanted to pop up to say to Daffodil I'm sorry your clinic have thrown a late curve ball re the steroids, I just wanted to share my experience as I have had many many transfers with the support of prednisone ranging from low dose to very high doses however the miscarriage specialist I saw took me off all steroids and aspirin but left me on hydroxychloroquine and that was my successful transfer with my son after 17 failed transfers and 5 miscarriages. He said steroids can have a negative effect on some women's immune system so unless youve been diagnosed with nk cells it may not be necessary. Just in case you are worried this will affect your success,  I thought an alternative view might help you if the clinic won't prescribe them it might not affect your chances of success in the way you think. 

Hugs Ikle xxx


----------



## daffodil123

Ickle and bobbin - thanks so much for your messages. It really helps when you don't feel alone going through this whole scary process doesn't it? 

Ickle - how interesting about your consultant and your experiences. That's really reassuring to know. I did have a FET cycle last year on prednisolone which didn't work and I think our round that we miscarried on at 9 weeks we were on it too, so even though we did have my DD on one of the rounds, the jury is still out on whether it has actually properly helped in the past. It's so hard when you don't know the best thing to do isn't it? But your message gave me some reassurance so thank you. 

Bobbin - yes we literally are going through this step by step together! It's nice to have company on this lonely ride.  Friends and family can just never truly understand what we're going through unless they've done IVF before themselves. How are you getting on with the pessaries? I'd forgotten how much I dislike them! 

Bobbin - do you mind me asking what happened with your hp test last time? I'm on tapatalk so can't see the signatures Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbinhead

Hi daffodil. Dont mind the pessaries but i back door them as i cant be doing with the mess. 

The hp test. My cycle in january all my test were negative and then i started to bleed. Gave up all hope. 5/6 weeks later i collapsed getting ready for work. I had a ruptured ectopic.


----------



## daffodil123

Oh I don't blame you with the progesterone. I've been on cyclogest before but on this round they prescribe Utrogestan which you use vaginal applicators for. 

Yikes that ruptured ectopic sounds scary.  How interesting that the hp test didn't pick it up either. So glad you are ok after that.  Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet

Morning ladies,  how is everyone doing?

Bobbin,  really sorry about your ectopic, that must have been awful and scary,  thank god you are ok, my clinic now insist on hcg blood tests for a similar reason. Sending hugs

Suddenly realised that this week is flying by and I'm transferring Monday eeek, started my Progesterone yesterday (up the fanjo as the back gives me an upset tummy) I'm also on cyclogest 400 x 2 a day am and pm.  It normality hits me like freight train but I was fine yesterday so let's see what today brings.  But gutted as I've managed to put in 5lb in the last month with the holiday and doing back to back cycles so I'm going to try more healthy eating and walking more and some gentle aerobics to try and shift a few pounds before the 2ww. 

Hugs to all, ikle xxx


----------



## Rio2016

Gosh, yes, time is going so fast Iklefeet. 

I’ve just eaten loads since the pandemic / lockdown. I’m an emotional eater. So much chocolate. 

I think my mum might have found my box of IVF drugs. It was hidden in a cupboard but for some reason she looked in it for a towel. So i’ll tell her if she asks. 

I tested two days ago and had a faint positive but tomorrow is the real day. Fingers crossed it’s stuck. Will let you guys know. 

Xxx


----------



## iklefeet

Omg Rio, that's so exciting I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. 

Is your mum the type to just put things back and not say anything? My mum wouldn't be able to stop herself but my dad would put everything away, pretend he hadn't seen anything and say nothing until I did. 

Sending hugs hon xxx


----------



## Rio2016

Thank you. I had a positive result on my test this morning. I’m very happy but appreciate there are many weeks and months to go.

Big love to you all.
Xxx


----------



## iklefeet

Whoooop whooop          Rio I'm so pleased that's the best news, congratulations hon ❤


----------



## bobbinhead

Congratulations Rio!!! Thats amazing news. 

Good luck for Monday Iklefeet. 

Transfer tomorrow for me. Have no idea how many we have, what they are like. Ive not liked this do not disturb thing atall. Also not sure if im getting 1 or 2 back as apparently its not my decision. Could even be a freeze all due to ohss risk and the weird fluid in my uterus


----------



## iklefeet

All the very best for tomorrow bobbin, I have my fingers crossed you, I usually have fluid in my uterus, I've had it on my last three cycles at day 9/10 but it's always absorbed after I've added progesterone so it s gone by transfer day every time and it didn't stop me getting my bfp so stay positive hon xxx

Hey daffodil I think you are also transferring tomorrow so good luck too hon, here's to the next stage of crazy symptom spotting ladies

But hugs,  Ikle xxx


----------



## daffodil123

Hi everyone,

Rio - Yey, that's brilliant news!     Fingers crossed all runs smoothly for you & you get a great outcome.   Has your mum mentioned the box of meds yet!?! 

Bobbinhead - our clinic will only normally put one back unless either you're much older or the embryos are not as good a quality. Twin pregnancies can be much more complicated & I have a friend who has a 3 year old & 1 year old twins so I've seen the chaos in action!!
Good luck for transfer tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you. What time is your appt? Mine is at 12pm, but we're going to get a call earlier in the morning to confirm if there's any to put back and more about quality etc. So fingers crossed!

Iklefeet - thanks for thinking of me hun. We had a call from the embryologist yesterday - she didn't call until gone mid-day, by which time we were both stressed, fearing the worst & catastrophising! But out of our 3 embryos, 1 was high quality & the other two were more average right now but could change. So I just really really hope that they are continuing to develop well so we have at least one to put back!   

How's everyone else doing?  

Daffodil Xx


----------



## Rio2016

Hope transfers have gone smoothly Daffofil and bobbinhead xxxx


----------



## daffodil123

Thanks Rio. Yes transfer went well thank you! We had a bit of a nail biting decision on whether to put one or two back though! The one we put back was a blastocyst but it was a C+ (at blastocyst they said there’s only an A or a C grade as B is just an early stage of A). We have another two embryos that they’re going to culture on until tomorrow to see if they’re good enough quality to be frozen. They said we could put one of those back as well which they’d recommend normally given my age/history, but it would have increased our chances of a twin pregnancy substantially (by about 20%) & with me being on immune suppression the consultant ended up advising that we do a single transfer today. Putting two back wouldn’t have increased our odds of an actual pregnancy interestingly. 

Doing Access Fertility’s Multi-Cycle program made the decisions all much easier though as we didn’t need to worry about freezing costs or let that factor into our equations like it has in the past when paying upfront. Although it all is a gamble!

Bobbinhead - how did you get on today with transfer? 

Rio - how are you feeling? 

How’s everyone else doing? Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbinhead

Hi Dafodil. This is so weird mine was 12pm also 🤣. Glad it all went well for you. 
Went ok no signs of ohss and i can stop measuring all my drinks and wee. The fluid in womb had gone. 
I had 1 grade 2 blasto put back and 1 was frozen as the clinics gift which was lovely. 2 embryos had stalled at day 3 and the other 2 had stalled at day 4. 

Because of my last pregnancy im being made to wait the full 2 week instead of 10 days before testing and if negative i have to test every other day 3 times then stop meds then go for bloods and a scan if no bleed after 4 days. But hoping for a positive so wont have to deal with that uncertenty.  

Hope everybody is doing well. 

Good luck for Monday Iklefeet. 

You still feeling ok Rio

Hope everybody else is ok if your still around


----------



## Ducky1

Iklefeet good luck for transfer today!

Daffodil & Bobbinhead hope your transfers went well!

Rio massive congrats on the BFP again!

Hope everyone else still on here doing OK

So it’s OTD tomorrow for me. I’ve tested today and there’s a second line! V early days but we will see how it goes. Love to all xx


----------



## Fm86

Rio congratulations and ducky too!!!! I’m sure it will be a positive tomorrow!

Hope the transfers went well.

Update - Scan went well. Lining was 9.1 B and 12 right 9 left small follicles and no cysts!! 

So I’m good to go ahead! Waiting for a call from the doctors as I’ve asked for embryos from last round to be thawed rather then blastocysts. So they have to work out the schedule.

Hope your all well.


----------



## Pritamin

Hi all, I’m trying to pick up the thread but it’s very difficult on the phone so only read the last two pages.
Rio / Ducky - congratulations to you both, fantastic news 

Good luck to all of you in 2WW.

I’m so much more behind than all of you. Have an endo scratch on Friday then hopefully AF next week at some point when I’ll start stims, we’re doing short protocol this time.

I’m looking forward to sharing our journeys xx


----------



## bobbinhead

Congrats ducky!! 

Fm hope all goes well with your transfer 

Pritamin it will fly by. 

This 2ww is hell im only 2 days in and losing the will to live! How i will last 12 more days i dont know.


----------



## Fm86

I got a call from the clinic.

The doctors are happy to go ahead for this week.

So they have provisionally booked me in for Thursday transfer. If the quality of embryos is not great they will ask me to go in on Wednesday. Otherwise it’s Thursday and if all three are good and can’t tell the difference they may transfer on Saturday.

Don’t know how i will be able to sleep tonight waiting!!


----------



## iklefeet

Wow ladies I go offline for 1 day so much has happened,

Firstly Ducky, amazing news,  I know tomorrow is official OTD but if you had a line today I'd say that's positive           I'm so happy for you. 

Fm, fab news on the green light, i bet you are so relieved, next week will fly by in no time,  here's to the next few days hoping things go well. 

Pritamin, good luck with the scratch and everything and welcome back x

Bobbin & Daffodil, how you hanging in ladies, crazy symptom spotting yet or chilling out? It's so hard not to wish the days away. 

Rio, you feeling OK honey,  did your mum say anything,  so you tell anyone early? 

So i had my last long frosty out back at 11, I've been stuck in the hotel in bed since arriving as I've managed to get a cold from somewhere but thankfully it only really got bad after leaving the clinic so i can't beat through my nose and my head has been hanging,  hoping to sleep if of before the chaos of the flight home. Hugs to all 

Ikle xxx


----------



## Fm86

Hi ladies,

Update: all 3 that were thawed survived. I called just before the clinic shut and they said 2 were dividing already but 1 hadn’t yet but this was normal in some cases and not to worry. I asked for a call tomorrow morning to get an update at how many cells they were at. Transfer looking more like on Thursday. 

Hope your all well x

I’m hating these cyclogest pessaries - they leak so much even after laying down for 30 mins!!


----------



## Goldrush

Hi everyone, I hope you don’t mind if I join in? 

It’s been a long time since I’ve been on here! I had a successful pregnancy in 2015 with a FET cycle. I wasn’t sure I wanted to go back down the route of IVF and had a lot going in in my life over the past few years but we decided we would like to give it another go as felt like I was in the right place. We were meant to start our treatment in January but due to health reasons which had to be investigated I had to hold off. Due to Covid things were delayed but everything has come back all clear and we are ready to go. 
I have just started down regulating, I have my first down reg scan next week Tuesday, it feels like I’ve been on such a journey to get here feel paranoid what will go wrong next! Trying to remain positive and taking one day a time. Feeling more anxious than I would have been with the whole Covid situation. I had a lot of support the last time I was on here and gave me strength to get through. 

Sending everyone on their journey lots of luck x


----------



## iklefeet

Welcome goldrush, good luck with the downreg

Yay FM time is flying by,  can't believe its nearly transfer time, here's sending your embies lots of positive vibes, I can't remember what day they are or what day they will be when they're transferred, will it be 5? You can join the crazy gang  

How is everyone else doing? I'm already losing the plot at the lack of symptoms except a warm tingly sensation around my withered ovaries, probably the hcg booster shot lol. 

Hugs all,

Ikle x


----------



## Fm86

Welcome goldrush!

Ikle - lol sometimes our mind makes us feel and believe things!! I can’t wait to join you guys! 

I got a call from embryologist in morning that 2 have divided into 4 cells and 1 has divided into 3.

They are going to transfer on day 3 as they believe it’s better in then out and they can clearly see the 2 that are the best!

Tomorrow it’s booked for 11:40 but I will get a call incase anything changes.

I’ve only had one transfer last year and it was dam painful to the point, I had a spasm down there and it pushed out the speculum 🙈- any tips?


----------



## Goldrush

Good luck for tomorrow FM86, I hope it all goes smoothly xx


----------



## Rio2016

Soz for lack of messages - work super busy and by time daughter in bed feel a bit exhausted. 

So sorry about that 💕💕

My only transfer advice is maybe don’t drink too much water and then need to pee really bad - my consultant was running an hour late and he let me go do three wees in the end! So maybe the full bladder thing is more - quite full not bursting full! Xxx


----------



## daffodil123

Hi everyone,

Rio - I totally know what you mean about feeling knackered by the end of the day! I don't think these meds help - especially the DR & progesterone, plus all the extra hormones you must now have surging through you. 

Ikle - oh yes the crazy gang! I'm definitely a certified member here!! I'm definitely loosing the plot now.    Every time I feel a twinge I wonder "is it implantation" or "could it be my period about to start"?!! "or is it just the meds"?!! I'm seriously going to have lost the plot by OTD! I'm a stay at home mum now (long story!) & I'm sure having time at home not distracted by work is in some ways making this harder!   

FM86 - ooh good luck for transfer tomorrow! Rio had some great advice on drinking - the worst they'll do if you haven't drunken enough is just get you to sit down and drink a bit more. To be that's always been preferable to having an accident!   The other bit of advice I'd give is to use some deep breathing - it really does help as it's like natural pain relief! I've found each transfer to be different - there was one round in particular that was quite painful, so now I try and relax and do deep breathing & focus on why I'm doing it. My recent transfer wasn't at all painful & I don't know if he used lots of lube or was just really skilled but I even told my hubby afterwards how easy it was! So good luck & I'm sure you'll be fine hun.  

Goldrush - welcome to the group! I love your name too.   You are brave trying again - it's such a tough process & with this being my 6th round I know what a rollercoaster it can be.   I also had a delay in the start of my treatment - I had to have a few tests done & then lockdown happened just after we'd had our nurse planning appointment & I was in the shielding group so couldn't go anywhere for a long time.   Then I had a cyst at the start of DR, but luckily there wasn't much of a delay as I was given an Ovitrelle shot to collapse it which worked. I guess it is all just part of the colourful tapestry of this fertility journey!

Ducky - what was your official news? Was it as you'd expected? I do hope so & have everything crossed for you!  

Pritamin - welcome!  

Bobbinhead - I hate this bit so much!! It's like torture!! It's funny how you forget quite quickly after each round how bad the waiting is, but then this bit brings back lots of memories. My main one is of when I got AF whilst wrapping xmas presents when OTD was xmas day.   And I remember the knicker watching like it was yesterday!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok on this journey.  

Love,

Daffodil Xx


----------



## iklefeet

Didn't want to chat and run but I'd speak with your consultant,  depending on whether you are going alone for transfer or not they may offer you gas and air or a muscle relaxant especially given your last experience.  

I try meditation and tbh over the last 17 years the world and his wife have had a rummage in my fango so I was pretty relaxed but now i have my polyp and its painful they've given me gas and air in the past and this time I had 2mg of valium, I really pushed for something as the spasms aren't good for implantation.  Some places also use buscopan.  Good luck.


Ikle xxx


----------



## Rio2016

Tee hee - gosh yeah - the world and his wife has seen mine too!! 🙈😂😂🤣😂❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Ducky1

FM86 good luck for tomorrow

Goldrush welcome!

Hope everyone on the 2WW isn’t going too crazy symptom spotting!

Daffodil Thanks for thinking of me! It was my official OTD yesterday and I had a strong positive on FRER ❤ Viability scan has been booked for 2 weeks!


----------



## MiaCat

Hi everyone, 

I feel like such a doofus when I read all your messages - you're all so wise and knowledgeable and I feel like I have nothing to give (except my love and support of course). Sending my very best wishes to you all through the ether. 

I'm on day 12 of downreg. 6 more days until my scan then I can start menopur 450. I'm then not booked in for another scan for 9 days. Is that normal? I thought people got checked every two days when stimming? (See! I know nothing!) 
x


----------



## Rio2016

@MiaCat - it’s only cos we’ve done it five / six times before 🙈 it’s good to be a newbie in lots of ways. 

From memory with my own eggs they do leave you between scans - but that’s been a while so someone else might remember more 

Love and support are the best things! All our bodies / experiences / protocols / consultants are different so all the “advice” comes with those caveats


Xxxxxx


----------



## Rio2016

Wonderful news Ducky1 💗💗💗


----------



## iklefeet

Morning,  a bit more time to catch up,  posts on here are like buses,  nothing then 5 at once lol

Ducky,  wsaaay haaaay congratulations. . . . I knew it would work,  remember I said my Ducky (nicknamed from pub years) is due any day, so I just new it I'm so so happy for you ❤ 

FM, all the best for today, everything crossed it goes smoothly,  I've also had loads of painless transfers before this polyp, maybe you could try listening to music on your phone,  a meditation app, thinking of you xxx

Miacat, it's been a while but yes I was only checked at 8/9 day for follicle size and lining and then depending on results either trigger agreed or monitored again.  I hope this helps, you may know this but stuff I wish I'd known when i started, a few tips from an oldie. Heat pad on the ovaries up to egg collection but never after transfer, protein rich diet for egg production,  30 mins of something fit not too strenuous though, walking is easiest for blood flow to uterus. Warming foods after transfer,  embies like to stay warm but not hot, soup, stews, herbal tea no ice cream in the 2ww. Good luck. 

How you doing Rio, feeling OK hon?

Daffodil, I can imagine how hard it is being at home,  I took time off after the last transfer and it was crazy I couldn't stop thinking about testing.
I'm back at work today wfh to keep me busy this time but it's much easier as hubby is doing all the nursery drop offs and pick ups as I'm in quarantine and don't want to lift my son up. I'm also picking up every twinge but I do feel pretty calm so far.  Are you serial tester or not? 

Bobbin, how's it going your end? 

I'm just plodding along, nothing to report here,  I'm on hcg boosters so have to wait out till otd . . . Doing ok so far but it is only day 3 lol

Hugs to all,  Ikle xxx


----------



## Fm86

Congratulations ducky!!!!! Amazing news - defo put a smile on my face!

Got a call from barts - good to go ahead today. 

1 at 10 cells
1 at 8 cells
1 at 6 cells - this one is slightly weird as it’s reproducing an extra cell but then reabsorbing and fixing itself!

Mia cat - welcome! I always increased protein in my diet tied in with acupuncture.

Rio, bobbin, daffodil - how are you all keeping?

Ikle - fingers crossed I won’t be too far behind you!!

Ladies and advice on food after? Things to avoid or have? 

Feeling the nerves 😟


----------



## Goldrush

Hi how is everyone doing? 

FM have you had the transfer? If so hope it went well. 

Congratulations Ducky, wishing you lots of luck for your scan x

Miacat - sounds like we are at similar stages although I’m on a frozen medicated cycle, I’m on day 10 of down reg, it feels like it is dragging! My down reg scan is next week tue. From what I can remember of when I was on a fresh cycle I didn’t have as many scans during the stim part.

I hope everyone is well 💗


----------



## Fm86

Hi ladies,

The transfer went well- was not painful at all like last time. I had my headphones playing something to keep me calm. Didn’t feel like I needed it tho.

2 embryos on board and they are letting the third one grow to see if it is worthy of refreezing!

My husband told me I felt warm and my temps 38 - should I be worried? I don’t have any cough or anything else. Trying to be relaxed about it 😬

Read somewhere that pineapple might be good for implantation....might see if I can source any! 

Hope you ladies are good!!


----------



## iklefeet

Hey FM, don't worry the hormones can affect your body temp, are u shivering, do you feel ok? It's probably the estrogen and excitement.

So tips post transfer from Zita West is eat warming foods, stews, soups, warm teas etc, not salads etc,  it's actually the centre of the pineapple that they say to eat,  to do with the bromeline found in the core but some sources say it can also have a negative effect, its good for anti inflammation so not sure what effect that will have on implantation. 

The main thing is to chill out and enjoy being PUPO yay welcome to the crazy gang.

Hugs ikle xxx


----------



## Rio2016

I was very warm ahead of my OTD and have been waking up much earlier warm in bed. If that’s helps but don’t think I was at 38. How is it now FM86? X


----------



## Fm86

Hey!

Not feeling any better. Temps going down to 37.7 with paracetamol but back up again once it wears off. Feeling really tired and getting cramps 😢 I feel like it’s over before it’s even begun.

Hope your all good xx


----------



## iklefeet

Hey FM,

I'm sending you big hugs and hope you feel better soon. 

Please take it from someone who has survived sepsis twice, and I nearly died the 2nd time so it's not silly to check these things, at least it's worth a phone call to a doctor or speak to your clinic just in case you picked up a bacterial infection from the catheter, it could be a simple bladder infection but if you get any rigours (shaking) and the fever persists or goes above 39 then call 111.  Fever is usually viral or bacterial but I think the fact it started after transfer is worth checking you don't need antibiotics.

Thinking of you xxx

Ikle xxx


----------



## daffodil123

Great advice Ikle! I'm a sepsis survivor here too and it can be very hard to spot can't it? Several doctors and paramedics missed it with me. 

Arghh having a crazy night tonight. I just went to the loo and all was fine and then when I inserted my pessary with the applicator I noticed some blood on the end and then have had some bright red fresh bleeding. It could be the cervix getting irritated by the applicator as I was having trouble using it (I'm a mong!) but I'm worried now that it might be bad news. I guess time will tell if the bleeding stops or if it gets any worse. Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffodil123

Ps Miacat - after your DR scan there is usually a gap of about a week or so before the stimming scans start and from there they tend to be every couple of days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet

Ok ladies,  I'm sorry for the down post but I've lost the plot today, I'm almost certain this cycle had failed, hubby said I always say that but I feel so pee'd off today,  I'm sick of the hope and then the disappointment. 

I'm trying to stay upbeat, I'm usually an addictive tester but I'm in hcg boosters so can't even test early because it'll be false which will be worse watching it fade than it will to just see nothing so I'm going to have drag the next few days out arrrrrghhhh 

Sorry for the downer ladies but I think you'll understand

Hugs,  Ikle xxx


----------



## bobbinhead

Fm - welcome to the 2ww!! So glad your transfer was a more positive experience than your last. 

Iklefeet - also welcome to the 2ww. Its a crazy place

Goldrush & mia cat welcome to the group. 

Daffodil - those pessaries made me bleed. Ask your clinic for a new script for cyclogest and if you have any hanging around at home swap. 

Me - 2ww hell. Im up and down like a yoyo. One day loads of symptoms then the next day nothing. Cramping alot but today is worse from waist to knee just like on my period. Feel so down today.


----------



## daffodil123

Iklefeet - OMG, we all TOTALLY understand!   I'm actually losing the plot here too - it's such a tough process to go through isn't it? People who manage this easily naturally have no idea how crazy it all is! It just takes over your whole life & it's hard to distract yourself in the 2ww. Do you have any reason or symptoms to make you think this round might not have worked?

Oh I know the need to addictively test!   It's the downside of a fresh cycle - the HCG trigger shot - because if you do test you then don't know if it's actually a real positive or not!! I usually end up caving the day before OTD & drive myself bonkers!   

I felt exactly the same last night about the hope and disappointment, when I got some bleeding. It only lasted about 5 minutes or so & overnight & today I haven't had anymore so I just really hope it was the cervix being irritated from the pessary or something & nothing more but time will tell.    

Bobbinhead - thanks for the advice. I've contacted the clinic so just waiting to hear back on what they say. I don't imagine they'll say to change anything though. I know it can be more common to bleed in IVF anyway (even with my DD I bled on & off until 14 weeks - the blood vessels in the cervix can be fuller with blood & more irritated during & after IVF rounds apparently). I wish someone had told me that at the beginning!
Sorry to hear you're also feeling so down today - this waiting is hellish & that makes 3 of us going bonkers now! Anyone else!?!

FM86 - how are you feeling now after ET? I'm so glad it didn't hurt much at all - maybe it was just a bad doc last time!? How is your temp and cramps today? Oh and please try not to worry about eating specific things - just a normal healthy diet is enough. I actually did the whole pineapple core thing on one of my rounds and it didn't work & then on the round where I had my DD I didn't do anything other than eating a healthy diet, relaxing & being a bundle of complete nerves!! If there was something that did definitely work, all the clinics would be advising it.   

Rio - it's lovely still to see you on this thread. Have you got a date yet for your appt?

Goldrush - not long until your scan on Tuesday!

Daffodil Xxx


----------



## iklefeet

Thanks Daffodil, sorry your feeling the same way,  this 2ww is crazy.  
I wouldn't worry about the bleeding,  it could even be a good sign, your little embryo has to tap into lots and lots of blood vessels to get growing.

Sending you lots of hugs

Fm how are u feeling hon xxx

Bobbin, sorry your also feeling down, i hope the period pains are implantation x

Sending hugs to all xxx


----------



## daffodil123

Aww thanks Ikle - you always manage to bring w smile to my face.  Stay strong Xxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fm86

Cramping away randomly and still have high temperature. Managed to get an early covid test for tomorrow - hopefully can rule that out. 

Feeling really sad 😞 

How are you all? I think the weather doesn’t help x


----------



## bobbinhead

Iklefeet im right there with you. Husbands mad at me for being negative but what symptoms i was on and off spotting have vanished so putting it all down to the hcg shot. Even managed to get my bra on today for first time in a week. Feel so down. This was our last shot. I know the clinic froze that embryo for us but we sold our motorhome to pay for this and now all £12k has gone i cant see us getting the money to ever use it. Ive been on furlough since march and hubby has lost an entire years wage as he works in events. I just feel like crying all the time.


----------



## Goldrush

Hi everyone,

I’m sorry to hear FM that you still have the high temperature, with Covid being around it brings that extra anxiety we all don’t need on top of everything we are going through. I hope the results came back clear and you feel better soon. 

Icklefeet, Bobbinhead and Daffodil sending you virtual hugs, the waiting bit is the hardest bit. Wishing you strength and hope to get you through this time. Xx

I have been feeling really low and haven’t been sleeping well either. I have an ear ache and my little boy is now full of cold! He hasn’t got a temperature just hope it doesn’t develop into anything. Feel so anxious that my cycle will get cancelled. Hate having to worry about it getting cancelled because of Covid! Why can’t things go back to normal. Fingers crossed it’s just a cold. 😕


----------



## daffodil123

Goldrush - you're right about Covid - it really complicates things.  There's enough challenges to worry about isn't there without worrying about Covid too!?! Hope you feel better soon.

I've had more bleeding again this morning (bright red) and I'm feeling quite crampy, so I'm not holding out much hope for Wednesday OTD now.  I've got my cousin's baby shower (virtually) today  so I just hope I can keep it together! Worse timing ever!!  Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldrush

Daffodil Im sorry to hear that the bleeding is still there, don’t give up hope, thinking of you xxx why do baby showers and pregnancy announcements seem to always have that perfect timing when you are going through something like this - you think it will get easier it never does. Hope you managed to get through it. I’ve just had news my cousin has had a baby, feel happy for her but those feelings always come back why me? I have just been resting, just hope everything will be ok for Tuesday xx


----------



## bobbinhead

How you feeling daffodil??


----------



## iklefeet

Hey ladies

Bobbin,  Daffodil I can't remember but feel like your OTD is around now, how are you both,  thinking of you and sending hugs 💙 ❤ 🤗 this covid  rubbish is awful,  we're living with the threat of redundancy and have been the last 6 months and I keep fretting about losing our house. Also someone always seems to be having a baby in my family, it's just bloody hard when you want some thing that comes so easily to others,  hugs x

FM, I hope you're feeling better now and the fever has subsided, it should have , broken is its a general virus,  worrying if your OK and sending you lots and lots of positive vibes your covid results x

Miacat, goldrush, how are you feeling on the drugs, when are your scans, time flies right up to transfer than just slows wishing you luck.

Rio, Ducky, not sure if you're still on here but thinking your first scans must be coming up next week or soon after, I find that wait almost as painful if not more than the 2ww, sending love for a strong ❤  heartbeat ladies xxx

Hope everyone is feeling ok, the weather has been miserable so hard to keep your spirits up,  this 2ww is total torture, I've been up and down and a bag of nerves but I'm actually very hopeful today as I've started to feel nauseous and I'm shattered, it could all be in my head but keeps me going, just a few more days until otd, I hope you are all keeping sane ❤

Hugs Ikle xxx


----------



## Fm86

Hey,

Ikle - I’m so glad your feeling your usual positive self ☺

Daffodil - hope and pray your bleeding has stopped and all is well.

Goldrush - how’s your boy feeling? Hope he is on the mend. The weather really doesn’t help

Bobbin - don’t worry about symptoms not being there! Hang in there. 

Still hanging on. This damn fever is just not going. The only thing that seems to be calming it is paracetamol! But like clockwork it’s up when times up.

This 2WW I think will drive me potty 😬 How are you ladies passing the time?

Sorry if I missed anyone x hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Goldrush

I hope everyone is keeping well.

Ickle not long to go now, I’m glad you are feeling positive today. 💗 I can understand how you feel, my husband has been on furlough since March and we are feeling anxious about redundancy too. I was doing supply work before the pandemic hit and decided I wouldn’t go back until after treatment was over so it is a scary time. 

FM I hope you don’t have to wait too much longer for the Covid results to come back. I hope the fever breaks soon. I hope you are managing to rest, take care 💗

Daffodil have been thinking of you, I hope you are ok xxx

My little boy is a lot better thank you, it just seems to be a cold - it’s the second one since he’s been back to school which has only been a few weeks 😕 I still have an ear ache that comes and goes, I have been trying to rest. I have my downreg scan tomorrow so I hope I am ok for tomorrow morning. Too much worry at the moment. I’m trying to breathe, meditate and relax but it’s hard! The medication doesn’t help. I’m not sleeping well at night could that be the medication or anxiety I don’t know. Wishing everyone strength and love X


----------



## MiaCat

Hello lovely ladies,

goldrush - good luck for your downreg scan today. I'll be at mine at 6.30pm (I'm at Nurture in Nottingham). Will be thinking of you today. I've been working hard on the meditation, breathing and relaxation but totally agree - it's not easy!!!! I'm using the Deepak Chopra app for meditations and it's helped a bit. i've tried meditation so many times over the years and never 'got it' but I think I'm starting to. I find guided ones easier than just being told to 'clear your mind'. My thoughts race the whole time, so I can't just bloody 'clear my mind'!! Hope you're finding something that works for you.

Bobbinhead - Have you got about 4 days to go til your OTD?  Am crossing my fingers for you. I work in events too (festivals, in my case), so I understand the uncertainty that you and your husband must be going through. Every day there seems to be a little positive news and a lot of negative news. Feels like we're on a rollercoaster. And that's before I even start thinking of the uncertainty of IVF. You have every right to be feeling out of sorts, but I'm sending hope and positivity and love your way.  

Icklefeet - Thanks so much for all the advice! I'm following it all, althought the 'no ice cream after transfer' is going to be a tough one!!   The drugs are ok I think. I've been having some 'tropical moments' and having to peel off layers - it only happens late in the evening or in bed. I guess that's why they are described as night sweats. I'm on the verge of a headache pretty much all the time but I keep it at bay with copius mugs of decaf tea and pints of water. I've never been to the loo so much in my life! Hope your tiredess isn't getting you down and you're still feeling hopeful. I'm thinking of you.  

FM86 - how's the fever? Did you get your covid result? Do we get an extra medal for going through all this during a pandemic do you think? I bloody hope so!  Thank you for your advice. It's so comforting to get advice from someone who knows what they are talking about rather than a random google. 

Daffodil1223 - Is it your OTD today? Thinking of you and sending positive vibes by the bucketload. Thank you so much for the words of wisdom re the timeline. You really put my mind at rest  

Rio2016 - how are you getting on? feeling ok I hope  

From the sounds of your posts, the two week wait sounds like torture. I'm taking two weeks off work starting on the 16th when I have my first scan, through egg collection and transfer, then back to work on the 27th, which should be a couple of days into my TWW. My aim was to be 'on hols' (hmm. basically quarantined at Mum's because it's close to Nurture) for the bits where I'll be forwards and backwards to appointments. Is it a good thing or a bad thing to be working during the TWW? I need to keep my stress levels low then, right? I have a feeling I may have to confess what I'm going through to more collegues so they give me a break... It's a balancing act isn't it?

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Goldrush

Hope everyone is well this morning xx

Good luck for your scan today MiaCat xx

I’ve just got back from my appointment - all looking good - lining thin and ovaries quiet so I start my oestrogen tablets from tomorrow for two weeks until my next scan to check lining thickness. Feel like everything is taking so long to get to transfer date. 

Also had to have a Covid test at the clinic today, hope it all comes back clear - something else I now have to worry about! 😟

Take care everyone x


----------



## Fm86

Afternoon ladies

Goldrush - I found acupuncture really helped me along nicely with my lining.

Miacat - find a distraction. Currently binge watching marvel movies in order. It may not be the most calming thing tho 😂

So the good news....Covid results are negative 🎉🎉🎉🎉

Still have a fever nevertheless. Barts are saying it’s nothing to do with the transfer and possible do the test again. No antibiotics or anything needed. just keep taking paracetamol.!

GP won’t see me as fever is above 37.8 so I’m in limbo!

Apart from cramps I don’t have any other symptoms which makes me feel like I’m out of the race already 😞.

Hope everyone else is having a great day x


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quick one for FM, have you called your GP? It's not usual for a fever from a virus to run this long without breaking so it does sound like a bacterial infection. 

I got a bladder infection post one of my transfers which presented as cramps and fever a simple urine test identified it and it was gone within 2 days of starting the antibiotics.
Sending you hugs

Ikle x


----------



## daffodil123

Hi everyone,

Iklefeet - good advice for FM on the UTI. It's quite possible FM that you might have an unrelated underlying infection that's triggering your temperature - do you have any sores anywhere that could be a skin infection alternatively? I would call your GP & see if you can speak to them over the phone for advice & ask if they can do some standard tests (like urine/blood etc). It's great that your Covid results were negative.  

Goldrush - yes that part of treatment can seem to drag, but before you know it you'll be ready for your transfer. I'm glad to hear that you're appt went well today. It must feel so good to finally get moving with things now.

MiaCat - working during the 2ww can actually be a good thing to distract you, but it does depend on the job! The first week would especially be a good time to work (as long as you're taking it as easy as you can & not running a marathon!) The last 4-5 days of the 2ww I've always found the hardest though - it's often the time when you start to loose the plot & when you start to get signs like bleeding if it's not worked (and sometimes even when it has worked!) so that emotionally can be tough to deal with in a work environment. If you can have any flexibility in your job at that time or take a bit of time off then that's an advantage I think. But others might disagree. I've was employed during my first couple of fresh rounds of IVF, but right in the middle of my second round the charity I worked for started consultation for redundancy   so I then had to deal with all those meetings & all the stress of redundancy at the same time as IVF!!   I then decided to take some time off work & did a third round of tx which then ended in a mmc so I kind of lost the plot for a bit!   Then my fourth round I was still off work & that's the round we conceived our little girl luckily. I've been wanting to get back to work part time now my daughter is a bit older, but we decided to take her out of nursery temporarily during lockdown as I was in the shielding group so I'm at extremely high risk if I catch Covid & she hasn't re-started since, so I'm a bit stuck as it's hard to find a job when you haven't got any childcare in place. 
o 
Iklefeet & Bobbinhead - when are your OTD's?

My OTD is tomorrow, but I 99.989% know the answer already. I've been bleeding constantly for the past 36 hours or so & getting bad cramps, so I know already it will most likely be a negative. The worst bit at this point is not being able to use tampons or a heat pad!!

Sending love & baby dust to you all.  

Daffodil Xxx


----------



## Goldrush

Daffodil I am really sorry to hear that you are still bleeding. Not that it is any consolation but I’m glad OTD is tomorrow so you can have that answer either way. Keeping you in my thoughts 💗


----------



## daffodil123

Thanks Goldrush  Xxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fm86

Hey,

The bleeding doesn’t always mean your out - I had a friend who pretty much was bleeding the entire time and she gave birth to two healthy girls!! Keeping you in prayers Daffodil.

Ikle - wise words - I got a “womens intimate self test” from boots. Showing normal vaginal ph level. 

Hope everyone’s keeping well x


----------



## iklefeet

In really sorry Daffodil, it's blooming rotten luck,  hate this ivf roller coaster and how unfair it is. Have you had your progesterone checked. I know you might not still be out but odd that you bleed on progesterone. I found my cycles were failing due to progesterone deficiency and I'm on huge doses now which is how i conceived my son. 

Fm, glad your tests are coming up clear,  hope you feel better soon. Great news it's not covid. 

Hugs to everyone else

OTD Friday but I'm going to sneaky test early to prepare myself for the main event

Ikle xxx


----------



## Goldrush

Thinking of you today Daffodil 💗

I hope your scan went well yesterday MiaCat xx

Not long to go now Iklefeet 💗


----------



## MiaCat

Sending you love daffodil  

Scan went well thanks Goldrush. Lining thin and ovaries quiet. Menopur 450 starts tomorrow. 

x


----------



## daffodil123

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one to say that as expected my test was negative.  We did do Access Fertility though so at least we have one more treatment round funded (there's always a silver lining).  Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffodil123

MiaCat - I’m glad to hear your scan went well. Hope the injections all go well. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldrush

Sending you lots of love Daffodil. Even when you expect a negative it’s still hard to see it as you always hold onto some hope. Hope cuddles with your little girl will help you today. I’m glad you have one more round funded. Look after yourself daffodil xxxx


----------



## Fm86

Lots of hugs daffodil!

Miacat that’s good news their behaving!

Back to work tomorrow - not looking forward to it! 

Ikle - how early were you going to test?

Gold - how are you?

2WW - is really long!! It’s not even been one week and mine is supposed to be longer as they were day 3 embryos! No symptoms here tho....😔

We had an interesting evening yesterday as there was no water anywhere in the area - makes you realise how much we use it in our lives!


----------



## Goldrush

Hey Fm how are you feeling? How is the fever? I feel like there’s always so much waiting in this journey and it always seems to be so long! When is your otd? I saw that about the water in the news this morning, we take it for granted just being there don’t we. Is it all sorted now? Hope your first day back to work goes well tomorrow xx

I’m still not sleeping very well and feel like you get over one worry then it’s another thing to worry or think about. Feeling quite low at the moment. 😟


----------



## Fm86

Gold - It’s really hard but I found distraction is key!!

My test date is 15th October which is miles away!

My fever seems to have subsided massively and calmed down. Which is great as my husbands mentioned it’s like sleeping next to the heater 🙈

Looking forwarding to seeing my class tomorrow - I’m hoping they are gentle for me to ease back into it.


----------



## Rio2016

I’m so sorry daffodil 💕 glad you have another funded.

Yes there is so much waiting and worrying - don’t think it ever stops really xxx


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Ladies, 

Daffodil,  I'm so sorry hon. It's such a bag of poop you are going through this, sending hugs, just think you can have that glass of wine now,  eat a much hummus as you like and chocolate and ice cream.  I know you'd swap all of that for a bfp but remember, there's always a rainbow 🌈  after the rain x

FM, glad you are feeling better,  losing your water sounds terrible, it's the sort of thing people don't stock up on any more as it's so readily available.  The midway point is the worst, in a few days you'll be able to see the light,  no symptoms here either that I can define but I had a hcg booster so everything can be down to that, OTD blood test is Monday 🙄 I'll be testing at home and believing the results from Friday/ Sat I think. Hang in. 

Miacat whooop whooop and so it begins, good luck,  wow 450 menopur that's a good dose, here's to a simple,  side effect free few weeks, good luck

Goldrush, how about meditating or listening to sleep hypnosis tracks before bed,  there are loads on Spotify and Iplay, of course your mind will be racing but it might help a bit.  

Bobbin,  are you ok hon? Sending positive vibes

Rio, it's a never ending cycle of stress,  it's like you complete one hurdle and move into the next virtual waiting room of despair and fear when really nothing you do will change the outcome. When is your scan booked for? Sending you hugs to tide you over. 

Hugs to anyone I've missed,  ikle xxx


----------



## Goldrush

I have been listening to sleep stories, trying yoga nidra they all seem to help me go to sleep but i wake up a lot in the night. Will have a look at sleep hypnosis tonight. I’m hoping now that I have started taking the oestrogen tablets I will slowly start to feel a little better. This time round the buserelin has really affected me mentally and physically! 

I’ve been trying to keep busy today sorting through photos and trying to organise them into online folders. Something to keep me busy and occupied. 

Sending everyone lots of love and light 💓


----------



## iklefeet

Morning ladies, 

I hope everyone is OK, I've been feeling nauseous the last few days I've also been craving hummus like mad which apparently you are totally not supposed to eat because of listeria, it wasn't on the nhs website and I've been eating it every day so I went into a panic last night that I've poisoned our little peanut before it's even had a chance to get started. 

Hardly slept thinking how stupid I'd been not to check before eating it,  I sort of felt like vegan food is healthy so safe.  I then did a sneaky test this morning 10dp5dt to know and the line was as dark as the control line so although there is always the risk it could still be the hcg booster I'm cautiously optimistic but now I'm worried the nausea is listeria not hcg from eating all the hummus and I'm going to ruin this pregnancy, god the anxiety never ends! I'm going to see if I can order a hcg test today,  hubby said what ever you need to feel better.  Sorry no personals I'm a neurotic mess!

Hugs all, Ikle xxx


----------



## Stacey10

iklefeet I just want to pop on and say try not to worry too much about hummus, I’ve always eaten it during pregnancy as I don’t eat meat and it’s a good source of protein, as long as your not leaving it out on the bench All day,  then cooling it in a fridge again, then up on the bench again etc you should be perfectly fine, congratulations


----------



## daffodil123

Ikle - I'm sorry to hear you're having a tough time but I'm so hopeful that your test is definitely positive! It's completely understandable being so anxious when you've had miscarriages before. I was a total bag of nerves on the round after our mmc - it drove me potty! But luckily we had our little rainbow on that round.  I'd never actually heard about hummus and listeria btw!! My GP did tell me that for the first 6 weeks of pregnancy what you eat/drink doesn't affect the foetus (it's only when the placenta is fully formed that this link happens). I hope this puts your mind at rest a bit. Sending lots of love and baby dust.

FM - do you have water back in your area now? You don't happen to live in Reading do you?! If so, I can bring you some buckets of water!! 

Bobbinhead - how are you doing hun?

I hope everyone else is doing ok & keeping their sanity.

Daffodil Xxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldrush

Morning everyone,

I hope everyone is well. 
Ickle I hope you are not worrying too much, I have never heard about not eating hummus before in pregnancy. I’m sure like Stacey said if it wasn’t left out it will be fine. The test sounds very hopeful! Sending you lots of baby dust 💗

I’ve just rang my clinic to find out my Covid results as I’m not good with the waiting and not knowing - all came back clear so I can relax a little easier now. Day two of taking the oestrogen tablets, I’m hoping by next week I will start to feel more like my normal self again?! I got myself really low and started questioning why I was putting myself through this again but I do think it’s the medication as I know why I’m doing this. Three more weeks to go before transfer, counting the days down xx

Hope you are ok Daffodil have been thinking of you xx
Sending everyone lots of love 💕


----------



## Mmc224

Just popped in to say hello, hoping to have a FET later this month in Prague all going well.  Ickle, I saw your post on the Czech board about travel.  I hope everything went ok and good luck with the hcg test


----------



## bobbinhead

Wow so much to catch up on i have some reading. 

Daffodil im so very sorry this wasnt the cycle for you. 

Ive tested and its positive. Im an actual bag of nerves now after the last 2 loses. Ive had a real stressful 24 hours as my best friend told us she was having a miscarriage but then asked about me and i just burst in to tears saying i didnt want to tell her. She was amazing and told me not to feel guilty then shes just rang from epu and shes not had a miscarriage just some really random heavy bleeding that has since stopped. Been an emotional 24 hours. 

Will try catch up tonight once the little one in bed.


----------



## Goldrush

Bobbin that is wonderful news for you! I’m sorry it hasn’t been a very good day for you, I’m glad your friend is ok and hope she continues to do well. Look after yourself, try to relax, I can imagine the nerves you must be feeling. Take care 💗


----------



## Rio2016

Loads of love to you all.

Ickle- fingers crossed for you. Cravings and sickness hopefully good! 

Bobbinhead - oh gosh - what an emotional rollercoaster for you. Big hugs. So glad she’s not having a misscarriage. 

My scan is on Monday after work - it doesn’t really feel real as only my husband  knows. Last time I told two friends who had donor conceived IVF much earlier. Ikle, you’re so right about it just being one thing after another. I’m so lucky tho. Hopefully they’ll be a strong heart beat and then onto Nov for my next scan. 

Watched the very cheesy and enjoyable (if not rude to French people) Emily in Paris this week. It took my mind off things

Love Rio xxx

(Anyone else kinda regret their names on here? Part of me wishes I was a flower (peony say) or a rock star or something in my name instead  )


----------



## Rio2016

& congrats Bobbin xxx


----------



## daffodil123

Just a quick one to say...

Oooh congrats Bobbin! That's lovely news. I know how tentative you must be feeling after losses though, but hopefully this will be your time.  Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fm86

Oh my days!!!! Still marking books at work and had to read up on the forum!

Congratulations ladies 🎉🎉🎉🎉

Will try and message later on. 

Current status- not having any symptoms and don’t know why my gut is saying it hasn’t worked 😞 can’t shake off the feeling!


----------



## Goldrush

Fm how was your first day back at work? I hope you had a good day, nice that you can have a gentle return back with only tomorrow and then weekend to rest. The tww is so hard you can’t help but notice every little twinge and it’s the same when you don’t notice anything but don’t give up! Keep strong, sending you lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## Fm86

Hey.....I don’t know why I did what I did....but I did it...!

I did a pee test and I’m sure there is a line 😬

I did 1 then did another and then another. 🙈

I don’t know what came over me - are these even accurate? Not first pee of the day and I’m miles away from the 15th


----------



## Rio2016

Ooooh that’s exciting FM86 - so you’re 5 days away from officially testing. I have no idea about testing that early but you had two back didn’t you? So maybe more hormones? Xx


----------



## Fm86

I had two day 3 embryos put back in. I feel numb and don’t know what to feel. I am so used to seeing one line I wasn’t sure if I’m seeing things....!

Not telling DH just yet. Just in case it’s not. Official testing day is 15th - next week which is ages away.


----------



## MiaCat

Hi all, quick Q, just injecting Menopur for the first time. Is there supposed to be a vacuum when you've inserted the mixing needle into the vial with the powder in it? Each time I do it (I have 6 vials of powder to mix) it's pulling the liquid out of the syringe by itself then it's really hard to suck it back into the syringe. Is that right? My husband is having to take the empty vial off the end of the syringe each time because I need both hands to keep the liquid pulled back in the syringe!!!


----------



## iklefeet

Hey,  they yup a bit of a vacuum, you should have been given big long needs to draw up the menopur then switch to the fine needle to inject. Draw up slowly it shouldn't be, good luck.

Ikle xxx


----------



## iklefeet

Hey FM, 

That's fabulous news,  how exciting, definitely a line lovely. So I think you had transfer a few days after me 1st October? So your about 7/8dp 3dt.
You did a fet so no trigger correct? I'd say that's a bfp. I had a positive at 5dp5dt in my last pregnancy so although I'd be cautious and you'll probably get trapped in the loop of continuous testing I'd be optimistic, probably twins lol,  that's what all the cramping was 😉

I've not had any real symptoms until yesterday but I got my bfp although I won't believe it's real until Saturday so I understand how you feel

Stacey,  Daffodil thanks so much for the info on hummus, I guess what will be will be,  to a hcg test today and another Sat to test my levels. 

Bobbin, congratulations honey great news, whooo hoooo x

Big over excited hugs, ikle xxx


----------



## iklefeet

Morning,  it's official got my flashing pregnant sign   on the clearblue this morning with the 2-3 weeks so I'm going to stop fretting about that for now and wait for the hcg figures to come in,  annoyingly it'll be Tuesday before I find out all of the results because of the weekend but hey I've made it this far, 

Hugs all, Ikle xxx


----------



## Fm86

Ikle - congratulations!!!!!!! I am over the moon! Enjoy the moment! Have you told the other half?

Rio - I do regret my name...not original in any shape of form! But I do like yours - reminds me of moneyheist!! 😂

Goldrush - how are you? Are the sleep stories helping?

Daffodil - not from reading. East London area. Thanks for the water offer!!! We defo don’t appreciate what we have! How are you keeping?

Mia cat- how are you feeling?

I’ve said to myself no more testing till closer to date. Il only get myself in a frazzle with the thinking. I had massive twinges yesterday night - felt like my ovaries were twisting inside! Also my legs felt like they ran 20k with pain all over 😔 

Sorry if I missed anyone...

Hope you all have an awesome day xx


----------



## Rio2016

Googles Money Heist... adds to watch list! @FM86. It’s hard when your body keeps throwing out twinges and different feelings. 

Ikle!! So exciting. Did you wake up your partner??!! So pleased for you.


----------



## Rio2016

Oh god have discovered all the random emojjis so sorry for my future posts


----------



## Goldrush

That’s great news Ickle, so pleased for you 💗💗
It’s a positive sign Fm, keeping everything crossed for you 💗
Hope your injection went well last night MiaCat.

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## MiaCat

Thanks for the advice Ikle. I thought it was maybe something I'd done wrong! Have been watching YouTube videos on how to avoid that suction thing this morning. Apparently the MMR is the same kind of deal so there are quite a few vids. Anyway, more to the point, congratulations!! Such exciting news!

Goldrush - I was thinking of you at 4.30am as I lay there, having woken up again. I'm with you on the sleeplessness. Are you having hot flashes at all? 

Bobbinhead - Congrats on the positive test! And well done for making it through that emotional rollercoaster with your friend. So glad all is ok for you both.

FM - I know it's wrong to wish the days away, but I'm hoping the next few go quickly for you!

Daffodil - I was so sorry to hear your news. I've been thinking of you. We're using Access Fertility too and also have one 'in the bank'. So glad you have that sorted. 

Rio -       This is going to be fun  

Have done my Buserilin this morning. Trying not to fret about my second Menopur injection tonight. Hope I get the hang of it soon!
xx


----------



## daffodil123

MiaCat - thank you. Yes having Access Fertility and having one more go covered reduces the feeling of devastation somewhat. It just really takes the pressure off. 

Ikle - yey! Congratulations!  I know you've been here before in positive and negative ways so it must be a bundle of different emotions that you're feeling right now, but I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  Best of luck with your progesterone results.

FM - if you didn't do a trigger shot I'd say it's positive news! Fingers crossed!! Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iklefeet

Sending lots of love Daffodil, you are so right,  this is just the first hurdle so I'm just taking one day at a time.  I really hope the next cycle is the one that gives you your dream baby.

Miacat, great you managed to work it out,  you'll be having yourself in your sleep soon lol.  The not sleeping doesn't stop after transfer either, I seem to be awake from 2.30 to 4.30 every night now,  we should have a support group for insomniacs.

Hey Rio, I   your name, it's a bit rock star ish,  I think it certainly deserves a few       

Ducky,  how are you,  we haven't heard from you for a while,  hope you are ok?

Hang in FM, not long hon

Hugs goldrush have a lovey weekend 

So,  got my beta results back,  obviously it's just one so until we see the doubling rate it doesn't really mean anything but it's 453 at 10dp5dt. Next beta tomorrow and then final Monday. My Progesterone was 93.9 apparently that's high but sure if you can have too much Progesterone at this stage but I'm ambivalent at the moment, my last pregnancy was 394 at this stage and doubled in 42 hours but still stopped so it's not a reliable indicator for me.  Roll on scan in 3 weeks. 

Hugs all, ikle xxx


----------



## Ducky1

Daffodil I’m so so sorry about the result ☹ I hope you are managing as ok as you can be under the circumstances. Fingers crossed for you next cycle whenever you decide to go again. xxx

Goldrush good news on the Covid swabs- one less thing to worry about! Hope you start feeling better soon on the oestrogen.

Bobbinhead congrats on your positive although I’m sorry to hear about our friend. I hope she’s doing ok. 

FM86 tentative congrats! Definitely a line there! 

Rio2016 good luck for Mon. X

Iklefeet that’s amazing news and a great beta! I totally get that you would be cautious at this stage but I have my fingers crossed for you this all works out. My progesterone was >100 and the clinic were happy so I wouldn’t worry about it being too high. I’m fine btw, just counting the days until scan next Thurs. X

Hope everyone else is doing ok ❤


----------



## daffodil123

Thanks Ducky and Ikle. 

Ikle - yes I don't think your progesterone can be too high. The only thing a high level can mean sometimes is twins!  I think it's supposed to double every 48 hours, so best of luck with tomorrow and Monday's results.

Yes we're hoping to cycle again very soon (mainly because of my AMH level being low for my age) but it all depends a bit on whether there's another lockdown, especially for the shielding group as I was in that group for the last lockdown. It's the last worry we need tbh - especially with a low AMH ticking away and some immune suppression meds that I really need to come off pronto!
We've got a follow up with the ivf consultant on Monday afternoon so I wonder what he'll say? I wonder if not being able to take prednisolone this time made a difference? Or the fact I had an ice cream!?!!  This process really makes you go a bit loopy doesn't it!?! Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmc224

Ikle, wonderful news 😀 and good luck for future betas and scan!


----------



## iklefeet

Hey 

Ducky, how fab to hear from you,  glad you are well, I'll be thinking of you next Thursday and sending ❤ to baby duck for a beautiful strong heartbeat and thanks for the progesterone tip.

Daffodil, honey it is so hard not to focus on what ifs . . What if I'd not lifted this or eaten that but this IVF is a much luck as it is embryos and linings, its bloody rotten that it didn't work but I doubt one I've cream made a difference, going down the what if path will drain you with self doubt and blame that's not necessary and it won't help you on this journey. 
Its ok to feel sad, have a little cry for what could have been but also give yourself lots of self love. This is a tough journey, keep reminding yourself what a complete warrior you are putting yourself through this again and again in the pursuit of a family. You've been so strong,  you are completely amazing how you've stayed positive and shared your compassion with others in this board 💜 the only thing worth focusing on now is moving forward. Sending you so much love and positive vibes for the future. 
Good luck

Mmc, lovely to see you here, I've just seen your previous post,  how exciting you've decided to go for it yay. 
Prague was like a ghost town with lots of places empty or closed,  they've introduced a state of national emergency so restaurants and bars are closed at 8pm now,  it was 10 when I was there. So the streets aren't crowded.  I needed a letter from the clinic stating I was traveling for treatment but I wasn't checked although having it made me feel better.  
The biggest issue was flights, BA was one of the few airlines still flying and they kept cancelling flights to consolidate then.  In the end my clinic moved transfer (I hadn't started my Progesterone) a day so I could fly in,  transfer and fly out the next evening.  
The airport was a ghost town I counted about 15 people I encountered in the walk to the gate and it felt very safe.  Hand gels everywhere, although I washed my hands a much as possible instead of rubbing all the alcohol in e.g. getting into hotel didn't rich anything then washed my hands,  I just felt didn't want to absorb so much rubbish through my scan on transfer day, 
lots people in masks etc
I just worked from home for 2 weeks when I got back but then I've been sheilding throughout so I hardly leave the house normally anyway. Good luck 👍 💓 

Ikle xxx


----------



## Fm86

Hi ladies,

How is everyone?

I have the most painful leg and back pain - anything I can do to help relieve the pain?? 

What do the blood levels tell you? I don’t think they do them on Nhs -  just a scan after 2 weeks from the date they’ve given to see if it’s ‘viable’.


----------



## daffodil123

Thanks Ikle for your wonderful and kind words.  I've been laid up with a migraine today (probably due to my hormones crashing now!) so I truly needed those lovely words. Thank you.  And what a complete warrior you are too! Have you been shielding for medical reasons or just being sensible during IVF?

Fm86 - paracetamol is usually fine hun but avoid ibuprofen. The best thing is stretching - especially for back pain. Hope it clears up soon for you hun.  Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fm86

Hey ladies,

I have some brown discharge....feeling really anxious and worried. 😢 

My first/last transfer started off with some brown discharge and then started to bleed more and got a BFN.

Really shouldn’t have tested early 😔


----------



## daffodil123

Fm - do hang in there hun. During my pregnancy with our little girl I had regular brown spotting and it never amounted to much more than that. Brown is old blood so it could well just be implantation bleeding or just from the meds. With my negative this time around it was bright red fresh blood I had, not brown, so you might well still be in with a good chance. Keep the faith and I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun. Xxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio2016

💗💗FM 86 - it’s so hard to distract yourself isn’t it - I’m trying to watch lots of box sets and try not to think about it as much as poss (it’s so hard tho) x


----------



## Pritamin

Hey ladies, I’ve fallen behind again on reading the chat but it’s so hard on the phone. 
Ikle - yay, congratulations!! 

Fm86 - when is your Otd? Brown discharge is totally fine but I understand you’re freaking out. Xxx

Daffodil - great you have a package and fingers crossed you can start soon. What is your amh level if you don’t mind me asking?

So after 3 days of brown spotting I finally got my period yesterday (so typical, it takes ages when you want it to come) so I’m starting with 375 menopur this evening (the max dose at my clinic) and will have a baseline scan tomorrow.

Hello everyone, I promise will keep on top of the chat from now on xxx


----------



## Lorz80

Hello everyone

I’ve just started a frozen embryo cycle. I started my Buserelin on Friday. My frozen embryos ‘live’ at Guys in London but I live in Edinburgh. We moved up here after falling pregnant with my little boy who is now 2. He was the result of a frozen embryo transfer in 2018. 

Reading through some of your posts, it’s amazing how much you forget, so be patient with me, I’m not up to date with all the lingo. It feels weird to be going through this again. After a long wait because of Covid it’s suddenly crept up on me! I’m much more anxious this time around. 

Hoping to catch up on all of your stories so far when I have time to read through previous pages but for now I just wanted to say hi. 

Xx


----------



## iklefeet

Morning ladies, 

Welcome Lorz, wishing you good luck with down reg drugs,  bruseralin always gave me hot flashes, I don't miss that bit x

welcome back Pritamin, I was sure I remembered you, just realised we cycled back in 2017, so lovely to see you have your daughter,  so the best with this round x

FM, sending you hugs,  I know this can be a really anxiously time so I really feel for you but I woof try not to worry too much,  brown blood is old blood and could be left over from implantation so it could be a good sign, as long as its not red you should still be ok.

Hey Daffodil, hormones are a killer, that crash after withdrawal is the worse part, I hope your migraine is easing off now and you feel better. Sending hugs and love for your next cycle. Are you going to speak with the clinic about prescribing prednisone for the next cycle? Even if it doesn't factor if it puts your mind at rest why not and if you are already sheilding what can be the harm?
I'm sheilding because of my lupus, I'm very fortunate that my meds control it and have given me back a great quality of life but and I'm one of the unlucky few that suffers a side effect of taking hydroxychloroquine which includeds an unforeseen sudden drop in white blood cells which has a knock on effect on my bone marrow so it's just not worth the risk catching it,  I'm not sure I'd survive. 

Nothing to report here, forgot to do my preggo test this morning as my little boy was crying at 4am so I just ran to the loo and then fed him but my 3rd beta is later today.  I don't feel remotely pregnant at the moment but that doesn't mean anything although the twinges and stretching seem to have subsided, it's all a waiting game and I'm prepared for anything.  I had gestational diabetes with my son and since before my bfp I've been having night sweats, poor circulation, headaches but I thought it was the hormones,  anyway just thought I'd check my blood glucose Sunday because I still have the kit and my blood sugar was just under 7 which was a shock.  With my son i was told to ring the hospital if it went above 5.2 so that's not great,  think I'm going to have to ring the doctors or midwife team today as it can can cause problems so another thing to stress about lol. 

Hugs to all, ikle xxx


----------



## Goldrush

Hi, 

I hope everyone is well and have had a good weekend. Welcome Lorz and pritamin xx 

How are you doing FM? Not long till otd. Has the brown discharge stopped? Thinking of you x

Miacat - how are the menopaur Injections going? I have slept much better the past few days, I think I got my self into such a state last week worrying and the meds exaggerated it all. I feel better now that I have started the oestrogen and am not having the hot flashes anymore, fingers crossed x 

Ickle hope the last betas go well today and you manage to speak to someone about the glucose levels, take care. The worrying never stops does it xx 

As for me - I have this week of building up my oestrogen tablets and then next Tuesday is my endometrium scan, so feels like it is a long way away at the minute. Trying to stay positive. 

Thinking of everyone 💗


----------



## MiaCat

Hi all, and hello to Lorz and Pritamin 

Just a quick one - is anyone else going to this webinar at 8pm? https://www.thisisalicerose.com/threesecrets2
Alice Rose talking about the Two Week Wait. My sister in law is a big fan of hers and told me about it yesterday. I don't follow any TTC people on socials or anything so I wasn't aware of her, but looking at her website, she seems nice.

xx


----------



## MiaCat

Goldrush - I've been thinking of you. My hot flashes haven't stopped and I haven't felt anything twinging in the ovary department. Wonder if that means Menopur isn't working?? Glad your sleep has been better xx


----------



## Goldrush

Hey MiaCat sorry to hear you are still having the hot flushes, I hope they pass soon. Has your buserelin does reduced? How long have you been on the menopur? I’m sorry I can’t remember much about my fresh cycle. When is your next scan? Try not worry, I’m sure the medication is doing what it’s supposed to be doing. Our minds really know how to play with us. I’ve been trying to get back into my yoga practice today as wasn’t feeling great the past week. Hoping it will help towards my lining. Take care 💗💗


----------



## Lorz80

MiaCat - thanks for the link! I’d love to listen if I can get my little one to sleep in time


----------



## Fm86

Hi ladies,

Thank you for all your positive words.

The brown discharge is on and off now - it’s still hard not to worry about it. 

I did a test on Sunday with clearblue advanced - positive (2-3 weeks - which i thought would show 1-2 weeks). I did email the clinic who said to follow protocol and do again on Thursday only then will they book the viability scan.

With the so many ups and down in these last few years - I feel scared to be positive about it.

How are you all doing?

Work is a good and welcomed distraction at the moment. Otherwise I find myself googling lots of things!


----------



## Rio2016

Hi FM86, that’s good news on the test ❤

I worry a lot too. It’s very hard to switch it off. 

My scan went well just now so all progressing (thankfully). Month and a bit until the next scan. On a packed train 😷😷😷😷Xx


----------



## Fm86

Awww Rio - That’s amazing!!!!

What do you see in the scan?? 🙈sorry I have never got to this point so no idea.


----------



## Pritamin

Hey all 

Ikle - yes, that’s right. Gosh, time flies by, doesn’t it! I hope your beta went well today.

FM - clearblue digital 2-3 weeks is amazing news. I don’t think they’re very sensitive so to see 2-3 weeks on it must mean high beta but I can imagine you’re really nervous. The rollercoaster of sub fertility is incredibly hard and it doesn’t let you relax but I’m crossing everything that it will be good news for you. Xxx

MiaCat - thanks for the link, I’ve never heard of her either, not sure I’ll be able to watch so hopefully it will be available to view later.

Goldrush - I know it feels ages away but next Tuesday will be here in no time.

Sorry if I missed anyone, it’s really hard to keep up on the phone.

Afm - I had my baseline scan today and the consultant saw about 4 follicles which isn’t great but given my history and my horrendous amh level it was to be expected. And we only need one golden embryo   (but it’s always nice to have back up in the freezer  )
My next scan is on Thursday.


----------



## Rio2016

Hi FM, I’m seven weeks and had an internal scan with my consultant. He showed me the heartbeat and the sack xx


----------



## MiaCat

Hi Pritamin, here's the replay from last night: https://us02web.zoom.us/rec/play/2ByRx5IEAAFDVnI-jWEpnDzffpkb5RbCuNFyiLvosuFJJ1wdboyL0NCqlLsGnOtf7lLumOQDZzpJa1tT.TYKo4EN36fAKPWQe?startTime=1602529219000&_x_zm_rtaid=EiCVKz4dQ76MCaE8qI1CqA.1602587481529.cbad2da2fcff60b2e771064e309b364f&_x_zm_rhtaid=106

It was nice and she's clearly lovely, but I didn't get much out of it that I haven't already been through with my CBT therapist. I was talking to my sister in law afterwards (who is a a psychotherapist - specialising in child bereavement - and also TTC). We were thinking about how many female lifecoaches/trainers/gurus there are out there, usually on instagram. it's good that they are sharing everything that they've learned (and making a business out of it), because it is useful to lots of people, but ideally, people who are looking for help would go to a trained counsellor or therapist. Just an observation really.

Hope everyone is feeling positive and hopeful and well this morning. Sending love to all xx


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Ladies, 

I'm feeling very deflated and sad today, my beta and progesterone results came back and although my beta hcg is doubling beautifully and high at 2236 at 14dp5dt which is higher than my son my progesterone dropped in 4 days from 93 nmol/L to 30nmol/L which is an indication the pregnancy is failing.  I just don't understand I'm in such high doses of cyclogest taking 400 twice a day and Lubion injections. I literally hate my body today for being so useless.  So now we go into the cycle of doon of retests and my viability scan will be next week to pick up what's going on due to my history of septic miscarriage.

I'm so deflated and sick of this whole thing, spent most of yesterday googling for different studies into progesterone support with no real belief anything will work.  I just don't get it,  why would it suddenly drop with the hcg so high and doubling well, why can't i just get pregnant and just keep it like eveyone else! It's so bloody unfair. 

Sorry no personals today guys

Hugs, ikle x


----------



## Rio2016

💕💗💕💕💕💕💕❤💗💕❤❤💗💕❤💕❤❤ @ikle xxxxx


----------



## Fm86

Ikles - thinking of you. Lots of hugs, it’s really hard but hang in there x


----------



## Goldrush

Ickle sorry to read your post and your news. Sending you lots of love and keeping you in my thoughts. It is not fair that every step has to be a struggle. Look after yourself 💗

Fm - good luck for tomorrow 💗


----------



## Lorz80

Ickle, I’m so sorry to read your post. It’s such a stressful horrible journey. Sending you lots of love and thinking of you. 

FM - good luck for tomorrow! Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Lorz80

Nothing really to report from here. Taking my Buserelin - not enjoying the headaches and the hot sweats at night. Wishing my next bleed would hurry up and spending every moment trying to work out/second guess when everything is going to happen. It’s my 40th at the end of the month, I have a birthday meal (with wine pairing) booked later month and I keep trying to work out when my transfer will be, when my test day will be etc! I need to just step back and relax! None of it matters and if I don’t get my wine pairing I’ll just tell my friend I’m on antibiotics 😬

I hope everyone else is ok. I’ll slowly pick up where you’re all at with this process. Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone. Xx


----------



## iklefeet

Just a quick one to say thinking of you this morning FM, have my fingers crossed for good news hon  xxx


----------



## Fm86

Morning all,

How are you ikle? 

I did the test and I got my first ever BFP. ☺

I don’t think I will believe it until I have the viability scan.

Hope your all doing well and you lovely ladies have been my rock - thank you xx


----------



## Goldrush

Fm that’s great news 🙂 wishing you all the best for your scan xx

I hope everyone else is doing well 💗💗


----------



## iklefeet

Whooop whooop FM I think that deserves a few dancing bananas for your 1st bfp.  I'm over the moon for you honey, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you over the next few weeks,  I hope this is your take home baby 👶 ❤ 

This is 100% your day to revel and celebrate 🍾 

Hugs Ikle xxx


----------



## Lorz80

FM that is so exciting!!  I’m thrilled for you!!!!


----------



## Lorz80

I’ve just had my virtual Consent call. I don’t really know how to feel. They gave me a success rate of 30% but that is based on national average. I remember someone saying they’d been told they had a 70% success rate. I’ll look in a bit to see who that was... can you tell me how they worked this out? They didn’t seem able to give me a personal figure. I think my frozen Embryo has a decent ‘grade’ and the only reason I’m having ivf is due to genetics and not wanting to pass on ‘faulty my genes so everything is ‘normal’ in terms of my womb etc.


----------



## Pritamin

Ikle - I’m so sorry. It’s a bloody unfair and horrible situation to be in but don’t lose hope. You’ve done it once so hopefully you can do it again. I have to say though I can’t get by head around how you can have such high beta and doubling nicely and progesterone so low despite the drugs you’re taking. Be easy on yourself.

FM - fantastic news, I’m so happy for you. You must be thrilled and in shock probably. I remember I was seeing the first ever BFP.

Lorz- I wouldn’t worry about it (I know, easier said than done), I was told 10-15% yet I have the most perfect girl in the whole wide world to cuddle every day. Xxx

Afm - I had another scan today. Out of the 4 follicles there are only two that grew and I potentially have a cyst on top of that as it’s much bigger than the other two. I have to carry on with the drugs and have another scan on Monday to see if we can continue this cycle. I have a feeling this cycle will go in the bin....


----------



## Lorz80

Pritamin - don’t give up on it yet. See what Monday brings. I’ll keep my fingers crossed!!! 

FM86 - how are you feeling? It’s a long wait. Hope you’re managing to keep busy.


----------



## Lorz80

Does anyone know what the advice is about running/jogging after embryo transfer?


----------



## Fm86

Thanks everyone.

How are you ikle and goldrush?

Lorz it’s always exciting when your starting treatment again....fingers crossed this cycles the one! I have no idea about running/jogging after transfer - I literally became a lemon and did nothing!

Pritamin - I know how you feel...I had cycles cancelled because of cysts but they do clear up! Hopefully they clear up and the follies get growing!!

Clinic have given me scan date for the 5th November - which seems like it’s years away. I just want to know if it’s safely snuggled so I can be hopeful and start enjoying this new phase in life.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Ladies

Lorz, I run and cycle but not in the 2ww I haven't run this time but I have been spinning and I walk most days brisk power walking. With my son I went spinning carried on doing pump it was my healthiest pregnancy.

Pritamin, I'm sorry about the cyst I hope it works itself out and you can continue your treatment. 

FM bless you the next wait is worse than the original 2ww, good luck holding it together.

So I'm booked for an early scan on Tuesday and I've doubled my Progesterone, I have done another test this morning and I got a 3+ on the clearblue so my hcg is still rising not dropping so I'm not out yet but we're just taking it one day at a time.. 

Hugs to All, Ikle xxx


----------



## Lorz80

Thanks icklefeet. I’ve only recently taken up running - well I did couch to 5k at the beginning of lock down. I’ve lapsed a bit and not been going out so regularly. I’d like to try and maintain my fitness for as long as possible though. 
- wishing you all the luck in the world for Tuesday!! Is your partner allowed to attend the scan? 

I always seem to have a question to ask.... and my clinic isn’t great at responding.. sooo

I had my bleed on Friday, started my Progynova and reduced my Buserelin. I’m due my endometrial thickness scan sometime between the 30th Oct and 6 nov. We are booking this privately closer to home. Do you think it’s best to book it towards the second half of the week to allow more time for it to thicken? Or does it not make much difference? 

Best wishes to you all

Lorz


----------



## Pritamin

Lorz - I was always told I can carry on running but I never actually did as I didn’t want to question my choice in case of a BFN (even though I know running would not affect the outcome).
I’m planning to do half an hour easy runs or brisk walks this time around though. If I make it to transfer that is 

FM - that feels ages away but you will be there soon. Xx

Ikle - good news on Clearblue digital, I hope you get the best news on Tuesday.

Nothing to report, I have my scan on Monday but I already told my husband that we might end up trying naturally if the cycle is cancelled. Need to check with the clinic.


----------



## Rio2016

Amazing news FM - so pleased for you 💗💗💗


----------



## Goldrush

I hope everyone is doing well.

Pritamin good luck for today I hope it all goes ok.

Ickle that sounds very hopeful, keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow xx 

Miacat how are you doing? 

I have my endometrium scan tomorrow, feeling quite nervous about it, hoping it all goes well so they can give me a transfer date finally. It’s first thing in the morning so at least I don’t have to wait all day. 

Thinking of everyone, sending everyone lots of love and light xx


----------



## Pritamin

Ok, so we have cancelled this cycle as there were a 13mm and 8mm in the right ovary and a 10mm follicle and a 22mm cyst in the left. The doctor said only the 13mm was in the game and even then we may end up with zero eggs after collection.
I decided it’s best to try naturally this month and try again with IvF next month with hopefully more follicles and no cyst.
I’d rather wait and cancel cycle than potentially throw several thousand pounds in the wind. Now it’s only the drugs that we spent which we’re only a few hundred as I still have some left.


----------



## iklefeet

Oh Pritamin I'm really sorry to hear about your cycle, I hope things rotten around next time or the trying natural route works for you,  sending hugs ❤ 

Goldrush,  good luck for tomorrow xxx

No news,  scan tomorrow but I'm ready for everything and anything 
Ikle xxx


----------



## Goldrush

All the best for you this month pritamin xx 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Ickle 💗💗


----------



## Fm86

It’s always tough pritamin - but cysts have an amazing way of clearing themselves away!

How are you Lorz and gold?

Ikle - I really really hope it all goes your way tomorrow and the little beanie is snuggled in!

I have had a really two difficult days, battling my demons. I am feeling really low and down and there is no reason in the world why. Can’t explain it. I hope this passes soon 😢


----------



## Goldrush

Hi how is everyone doing? 

Ickle have been thinking of you today. 

Fm sorry to hear you have been feeling low these past few days. I remember in my pregnancy with my little boy it was hard to relax and enjoy it. I hope once you have the first scan you will feel a little lighter. Be kind to yourself it’s a rollercoaster of a journey. 

I had my scan this morning and nurses were pleased with the lining so all set to go for transfer. Just waiting for a phone call when to start cyclogest and a transfer date. I thought they would give me the date today! I feel so apprehensive about getting to transfer with all this Covid stuff going on. I just want to get to transfer date in one piece. Had to have another covid test today, hope that comes clear. Always something to worry or think about. Sorry to sound so negative. Everytime I feel like that I try to remind myself that I can’t control everything and can’t change anything. Its a tough journey.


----------



## Goldrush

Clinic have just rang, transfer date is next Tuesday. At least I have a date now. Feels like this cycle has been going for so long. Xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Newbie here! Super Late to the party, but after some advice and the Nov boards aren't open yet!

I started my prohynova on saturday ready for my frozen transfer, had my endo scratch on the 8th of Oct. Provisional transfer date of 12th Nov with scan for lining booked on 5th Nov.

Having awful side effects feels nauseous, back pain is unreal and just generally crappy. I dont remember feeling this way on my last Frozen transfer?

Anyone else suffered side effects? Please tell me im not going to have these feelings for the next 3 weeks.

Exhausted 

Sending you all love and positive vibes whatever stage you are in your journey

Jen

x


----------



## Rio2016

Oh no - sorry to hear this Jen - do you think it’s fertility drugs related or maybe something else?

I’ve been on the prognova a while now and I think my body has got a bit more used to it - think first few weeks was achy but I wasn’t feeling sick. Could you check it’s not something else? Xxx


----------



## jenstuttz

Hi Rio, 

Pretty sure it’s the drugs, nothing else has changed recently. Plus it tends to happen more around the time I take the tablets. 

Just guzzling water to see if that helps any! X


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Ladies, 

Just popped in to give you ladies an update, the scan was bad news today as expected.  Little bean does have a fetal pole but it's very slow and was measuring a week behind so I'm booked to go back next week and am expecting the heart to have stopped so I'll probably opt for a d&c after the stress of January. I'll probably drop off for a bit while I gather my emotions and thoughts.  It's been a tough few days as I've also just found out my husband who used to have a problem with pain killers had lapsed and was taking them in the run up to the cycle last year.  I can't help but wonder if it's contributed in some way,  damage the embryos etc.

I practically accused him of such and he's been sulking ever since so he hasn't spoken to me not really since yesterday so I'm going through all of this alone.  It's left me thinking I don't want to do this again,  I feel like my journey has ended here.

Good luck to everyone,  baby dust to all

Ikle x


----------



## jenstuttz

Oh Ickle. My heart goes out to you having been through the agony of this myself last year I know what an utterly heartbreaking time this will be.

Take all the time out you need. All us going through ivf and fertility have such strength. Take time to heal and be kind to yourself.

Sending you all my love xxx


----------



## TrionaT

Hi Ladies,
Sorry for jumping on here.I had a cycle in Oct also...havent been on boards much as im trying to not think of.upcoming scan..multiple miscarriages does that to you ..makes you think "hope is a dangerous thing"a line.from Shawshank Redemption"..I am literally dreading it instead.of.being excited.i guess ive done too much research at this point ill be able.to read the scan better than the sonographer instead of waiting and trying to read her expression.ill be off the table before she has time to tell me the bad news....no tears just here we go.again...arrrh

Ikle just want to say that is bloody awful ...Ive been there before and there are no words.I hope you can mind yourself and come on here if u need support but if you need to throw it away for awhile do that.I.dont know why the levels fell i hope you can get answers.Sometimes we need to go through the **** to get out the other side and i hope its not the end of your journey but if it is i hope youl be ok give yourself timexxx


----------



## Rio2016

I’m so so so sorry Ickle ❤💗❤💗❤❤❤   Wish I could give you a hug. Xxx


----------



## Fm86

Ickle....just a big big hug. I’m praying the little beanie is a fighter and keeps it going. Please don’t think your alone - we are here in whatever way you need us to be xxx


----------



## Goldrush

Ickle I’m so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of strength to get through this time. All my love xxxx

Hi Jen, welcome to the board, I’m waiting for transfer which fingers crossed all being well will be next week. I’m sorry to hear that you are suffering these side effects. I struggled with the buserelin this time round and going that when I started the prygnova I felt much better, I think everyone’s body reacts differently. I hope as your body gets used to it you start to feel better soon. I’m starting cyclogest tomorrow and last time round that gave me nausea and upset tummy’s 😕 hoping it will be different this time. Take care xx


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Ikle my darling, I just want to give you the biggest hug. I am so very sorry you have to go through this with the added pressure of your husband’s not talking to you. It’s devastating news on both fronts so please be kind to yourself and the rest will hopefully work itself out.
Lots and lots of love wherever you are. Xxx


----------



## MiaCat

Sending you lots and lots of love Ickle xxxxx

Sorry I've been off-grid for a while. Have moved to my parent's place in Nottingham whilst I go through the stim phase etc. Follicles have been slow to grow but finally got the go ahead to take my trigger injection today. Just did it 20mins ago. Egg collection booked in 8.30am on Friday. Transfer hopefully Weds 28th. I've been taking a 1sec video every day since starting my injections and just watched it back. So many needles... 33 days of buserelin and 16 days of Menopur 450. Not exactly a blockbuster, but it gives us something to remember it all by. I guess I 'just' need to chill out until Friday now, right? 

Love and hugs to all, xxxxx


----------



## Lorz80

Hello Ickle

I’m so sorry to hear your news!! I’ve not been on here for a while and I’m sad to come back to your news! You know we are all here if you need to talk. It’s a nice safe place to chat if you’re like me and other people don’t know what you’re going through. I hope your husband can find it in him to start talking to you and give you the support you need at this time! If there’s ever a time to need his support it’s now. Maybe he feels an enormous guilt if he thinks it is the painkillers that’s had an effect. 

We’re all here and sending lots of love and support.

Xx Lorz


----------



## Goldrush

Miacat I wanted to wish you lots of luck for egg collection tomorrow, will be thinking of you. Looks like we have similar transfer dates. Keeping everything crossed for us both xxx


----------



## Lorz80

I’ve not been on for a few days - I’m not sure where the time has gone. So I have my endometrial thickness scan on Saturday 31st and all being well, the transfer A few days  after that. I’ve had a few days of feeling pretty rubbish - low mood, no energy, extremely fat and bloated. I forced myself out of my slobby jeans and oversized jumper and donned my skinny jeans I help change my mindset. Feeling a lot better although still a bit lazy!!  No idea how to feel about my upcoming scan. We are having it done locally in Edinburgh but have to travel to London for the transfer. Keeping everything crossed that covid doesn’t throw a spanner in the works.
Thanks for the replies about running.i don’t think I’ll feel comfortable running after transfer - if I get a negative result I’d always wonder if that was the reason.  I’m frustrated because I’ve only recently managed to get into running and feel like I’lll lose all the progress I’ve  gained. Hopefully it’s a small price to pay. 

MiaCat - I hope everything goes well for egg collection and embryo transfer! I find it so hard to find a balance between allowing myself to be positive and excited and being cautious!! I hope the coming weeks for your 2ww pass super quick !!

Your video sounds cool. 

Pritamin - I’m so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled! I hope the chats vanish soon and when you’re ready you can start a new cycle. 

Goldfish - wishing you the very best for your transfer on Tuesday!!! 

Jen - welcome!!! Sorry you’re feeling rubbish. Do your symptoms match the side effects listed on the drugs? I’ve had a few days of feeling really bloated and just generally a bit bleugh but no back ache? 

Triona - which scan are you waiting for? Sorry if I’ve missed a previous message. I struggle to keep up. Wishing you all the best whichever it is .  

FM - I’m sorry to hear you’ve been battling some demons and I hope you’re feeling a bit better!! It’s horrible how these things can take hold of us! I know the feeling well when you have a horrible feeling of sadnessOr anxiety  but no real reason to put your finger on! It’s a hugely emotional process we are going through. Hope you can find lots of ways to treat yourself and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Goldrush

Hi Lorz, 

This whole Covid situation is horrible. I keep worrying that something is going to happen between now and transfer, I’m finding it hard to not think about different scenarios in my head. I feel like I’m going crazy, it’s not long to go but seems so far away. Every time a negative thought comes into my mind I keep trying to remind myself I can’t control what happens and have to let it go. Wishing you all the best for next Saturday. Are you on a FET? Xxx


----------



## Lorz80

Hi Goldrush,

As if the stress of this process isn’t enough on its own without a bloomin’ pandemic!!! I keep trying to predict what decisions the government will make which might influence what might happen. I’m not even sure what would put a stop to it. I’m hoping it counts as essential travel. I get a little stressed thinking about it too much!! 

Yeh I’m in an FET. I had a successful FET in 2018 when my little boy was born so this is second attempt for a sibling. I need to fill out my details like you all have at the bottom of your posts.


----------



## Goldrush

Yes it’s definitely not the added stress and worry we need. I keep panicking what if one of us gets a temperature Or gets ill before then. I am trying to keep myself sane. It hasn’t been easy sending my son to school that’s been an extra worry on top! I hope and pray we all make it to our appointments safely. Xxxxx


----------



## Lorz80

Somehow it didn’t even occur to me that I might get any symptoms! We are generally very low risk cos Arran hasn’t had any groups but he’s about to start Restart jo jingles and playgroup.


----------



## Goldrush

I’m glad it’s Friday tomorrow and it’s the last day of school! Crazy times we are in. Keeping everything crossed for us all 💗💗


----------



## Pritamin

Just hopping on here to say good luck MiaCat for your EC tomorrow


----------



## MiaCat

Thank you so, so much Pritamin! In the car park now. Thinking happy thoughts before I walk in to the Clinic! Xx


----------



## Goldrush

I hope it went well this morning MiaCat. Take it easy fir the next few days xxx


----------



## Lorz80

Got everything crossed that today was good news. Xx


----------



## TrionaT

Good luck to the ladies doing treatment, MiaCat, Goldfish  

Lorz - I meant the 6 wk scan. I did a cycle in early Oct. Got BFP and now just hanging on for an early scan. 
I am petrified to get excited about this and its not surprising with my history as pregnancy doesn't always mean baby for me so no dancing bananans just yet!!!  
BFP usually means baby for most people though with good odds, just not always in my case , every cycle I do is slightly different, ( different embryos , different protocols , throwing everything at it )
....I had 3579 BHCG and then 5714 , so numbers look okay but then they have looked fine in the past also and all the way to 7000 and then not been fine so I'm not counting my chickens yet
but     6 weeks to go till 12 wk mark. Ireland is in lockdown for 6 wks , how apt. I'll be locking myself down anyway, can't do much now, gym/pub or visit anyone.
I was lucky to do a cycle abroad at all with Covid , 6 flights later they kept getting cancelled   Honestly i'm not sure how the baby stuck on with the stress of it all, not to mind getting lost with no sat Nav 1 hour before my plane was due to take off and no other flights out for a whole week!!
I'm not sure if I should still be on this board now that I got BFP but just don't feel like I'm in that category yet till I have a viabliity scan . 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 
Ikle thinking of you!

xxxx


----------



## Lorz80

Triona - it sounds like you’ve had  a really tough journey. I hope this little bean wants to stick around - I really hope so!! It’s so hard not being able to be excited or positive a little it.  Of course you should stay on this board for as long as you feel you need it!! So often places like this can be the only place to ‘talk’ openly about things.


----------



## TrionaT

Thanks Lorz, I had some cramping last night, the worry doesn't end does it.. we were so nervous with our last pregnancy we didn't tell our parents or friends it was twins till they were 30 wks !

It has definitely psychologically scarred me the whole IVF journey but it did have a happy ending for me last time which I'm so grateful for and appreciate. 
I had a nice break from the whole IVF for the last 5 years and I have to say I did forget all the trauma of it, until it reared its ugly head again and we decided to go for another one. Back to the needles and hormones  and emptying the bank account etc    
I'm sure every woman on here is going through an equally tough journey. 
Squeeky bum time for me as Alex Ferguson would say at the end of a season! 5wks + 2 days and counting   No word back from early pregnancy unit, hopefully I get a scan next week to see whats going on in there, sometimes a few weeks feels like a lifetime on this journey. I do miss a glass of wine to make me relax a little , herbal tea is just not the same is it, lol. 

How is everyone else doing?? How did the EC go ?


----------



## Goldrush

Hi everyone, 

How everyone is doing well. 

MiaCat I hope you are ok? 

Triona you are right the worry never seems to end, you can never totally just relax. Days and weeks seem endless sometimes. I hope you get a date for your scan soon and that everything is ok for you. Reading your history you have been through so much. After having my son I said I would never go through IVF again, i always thought about it in the back ground but it took so much from me mentally. I am already quite a worrier and going through like something like this just exaggerated it all. After a lot of thinking we decided to give it one try at least. Feels like Tuesday is forever away! With everything that is going on I can’t completely just relax, I just want Tuesday to come. Feel like my life has been on standstill since we started in September. I just want to get back to some kind of normality. 
Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## MiaCat

Gold rush - have been thinking of you today. Hope your transfer has gone really well. Such an exciting day! 

Triona - sending you calming, positive energy. 

Jen - hello! Hope your side effects are easing now you’re further along with your drugs. 

Rio - Hope you are doing well. 

Ickle - Hope all is ok at home. 

As for me... egg collection went really well on Friday morning. Thank you for all your kind words. Lovely anaesthetist put me totally ‘under’ and I didn’t feel a thing. Talented surgeon must have been gentle as anything because I have barely had a twinge since. Total miracle workers. They got 14 eggs, which is more than I expected. 13 of them were mature. Unbelievably, all 13 of those have fertilised! We’re now waiting to hear from the embryologist tomorrow (tues) to see how they have grown. Transfer will then be on Wednesday at some point. 
I’m trying to rest up and eat good food. Any tips on things I should or shouldn’t be doing? Oh, and these pessaries are horrible aren’t they?!?

Much love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Goldrush

Hi MiaCat really glad to hear your egg collection went well. It sounds really positive. Am pleased that you are feeling well in yourself. My transfer is tomorrow. The embryologist will thaw the embryo in the morning and will call me at 11ish to let me know if the thaw has gone ok- we have three on ice so I’m hoping that we have a good chance. All being well transfer will be around half one. Don’t know if I will be able to sleep tonight. 

Haven’t had a brilliant day today, just had news today that my husband is being made redundant from work so it’s been a horrible day.


----------



## MiaCat

Oh Goldrush, I’m so sorry to hear your news. I really feel for your husband. I’ve been made redundant 4 times. It’s tough. Very challenging for you to go through that at the moment. Sending hugs.  
Silly me - I did know that your transfer was Tuesday. I’ve spent the entire day thinking it was Tuesday already!! I promise I’m not usually scatty - I think being off work last week has made all the days blur in to one. What an idiot! Fingers crossed for the thawing process and good news from the embryologist. I hope tomorrow is a good day for you and the family xxxxxxxx


----------



## MiaCat

Not good news from the embryologist this morning. Only one embryo is on track to make it to blastocyst stage ready for implantation, and even so, it might not make it. There are 4 very poor quality ones that they hope to get up to grading level (A-F, so they’re not even F stage yet) Maybe they will make it, but they aren’t holding out too much . The embryologist will call between 7.30-8.30am tomorrow to say whether we’ll have something to transfer. If there is, we will drive to Nottingham for a 12pm appointment. If not, then we’ll just stay home. 
Pretty upsetting, given the 13 fertilised eggs


----------



## TrionaT

Miacat...just hopping on my phone to say I hope youre okay.I am praying embryologist will have good news for you tomorrow🙏
Gold...tough news about your husband i hope he finds something else,hard getting that news in the middle.of a cycle as if its.not stressful.enough.I hope you have some good luck!xxxx


----------



## Lorz80

Miacat - hoping for some good news today!!!!!


----------



## Rio2016

Oh sending lots of love MiaCat - it’s so hard ❤❤💓💓 my eggs didn’t get to the blasto stage but I’d heard of people having success with day 3/4 etc 

P.S I found my first round very hard as didn’t know what to expect so please look after yourself And hope family / friends / partner looking after you xxx @miacat

@goldrush so sorry to hear about your husband being made redundant - not what you need right now - fingers crossed he is able to find a new role soon 

How are you doing? How was transfer? Xx


----------



## iklefeet

Just a fleeting visit to say I'm so sorry Goldrush to hear about your husband,  we're in such scary times with so many job losses. I hope he's able to find something soon. 

Miacat I'm hoping the embryologist has good news for you tomorrow, it's so so stressful,  sending you lots of positive vibes and hugs ❤ 

TrionaT good luck with your scan. 

So things at home are much better,  we had a weekend off heart to hearts and hubby apologised for being unsupportive mainly through not coping with the stress at the time he just doesn't realise he's doing it. He's been lovely. We went for our follow up yesterday mainly to confirm the fetal heartbeat had stopped and pick up the medication, it was a very strange session,  lots of whispering between the stenographer who was the same lady that scanned me last week and attending consultant about my history and what we found last week when she scanned me then the consultant did the scan and kept clicking,  then she got the stenographer and they both kept looking all the time we couldn't see the screen then they started asking about my dates again,  and back to the screen then said we'll I've seen it all but baby had grown 9mm in a week and is measuring 6wks 6days which is bang on track with a strong heartbeat. I burst into tears and they had to show me the screen 3 times and hubby. I couldn't get my head round it how bubs had grown 2 weeks in a week and after I'd stopped all the progesterone injections too. We drove home in shock and I'm back on the pesseries now.  Its mind blowing and could go either way but for now bubs is fighting and hanging in and we're both in complete shock but overjoyed. 

Goes to show,  never give up hope 🙏 
Hugs all, Ikle xxx


----------



## Rio2016

Wow Icklefeet - that’s wonderful news - 💓💓💓


----------



## Lorz80

Icklefeet that is so amazing!!!!!!! What lovely news!!!


----------



## Fm86

Amazing news ikle xxxx I’m so so happy 😀 x 

Miacat I hope it all went well x


----------



## jenstuttz

Fantastic news Ikle! Proof that you should never give up hope! Rooting for you xx


----------



## MiaCat

Ikle - I think this is the best thing I've ever read! I cried!!! Absolutely over the moon for you!!! 

We had our transfer yesterday afternoon. One little grade 'D' blastocyst is now on board. I'm trying to take it easy, keep my mind on other things and not eat the wrong thing by mistake. I'm keeping my socks on and my body warm (but not too warm) and have got to go back over all your advice again to remind myself of more do's and don'ts. Taking each day as it comes. I hope this one wants to stick around with us xx


----------



## iklefeet

Congratulations on being pupo miacat, I'm so chuffed you had an embryo to transfer, I don't quite understand so the grades but your little fighter made it to blast so that's a great sign.  Fingers crossed for you honey xxx


----------



## TrionaT

Hi Ladies, 

Ickle I'm so happy to read your news. Ive never heard of an embryo catching up, that is amazing news.    !!!!! Delighted for you!!!!

MiaCat - Yay!! I'm delighted theres an embryo on board, all it takes is one 

Goldrush - How did your transfer go?

Well AFM, I had bad pains and blood yest. (I'm 6 wks 1 day ) ... All my previous losses were 5-6 weeks so I am petrified and would love to fast forward myself to December. Anyway rang the hospital and they couldn't gtee they'd see me for a scan so I waited until this morn and turned up at 8am. I managed to see a consultant and have a scan which is pretty amazing as they were quite busy...They looked at the screen for so long in the end I had to pipe up... eh is there anything there?!!! Put me out of my misery   Turns out there was an embryo with heartbeat ( too early to measure the heartrate ) .....but I was relieved it wasn't ectopic and feel like I am one step closer to actually having this baby. Now having said that we lost a baby after seeing the heartbeat at 6 wks so STILL nervous but hoping for a good outcome from this one     This feels like a lucky group!


----------



## Rio2016

Hi TrionaT glad all went well with the scan - must be a nerve wracking time and always a relief to have a good scan

MiaCat - so glad they transferred a blasto - that’s brilliant. 💓💗💓


----------



## MiaCat

Hi Triona - sounds like another milestone reached. You’re doing well!!!

Goldrush- was the transfer ok on Tuesday? 

Thanks for the positive vibes all xxx


----------



## iklefeet

Beautiful news TrionaT, a heartbeat is such a good sign,  I know its such a scary time ahead, here's hoping that every week bubba gets stronger,  sending lots of love 💙 ❤

Hugs to everyone else

Ikle x


----------



## Lorz80

That’s such lovely news Triona

I have had my endometrial scan today and now got a transfer date for Friday!! Now we have to work out the logistics of getting to London from Edinburgh!


----------



## Rio2016

How exciting @Lorz80 - are you thinking of the train, driving or flying? Glad the scan went well. Will you stay overnight or go straight back up? Guess it’ll be quieter this Friday now they’ve announced a second lockdown in England. Xxx


----------



## Fm86

Hi ladies,

Hope all is well. 

Ive been constantly throwing up and lost a lot of weight and to add to it I had a bit of a scare with lots of pain and a few bloody streaks so called 111 and went into a&e. Waited for over 5 hours. And was put on a drip with anti sickness and told to come in the next day for a scan.

The scan showed there were two sacs with two heartbeats 💗 both were at 6weeks+4/5 days. In the right place!!

My feet still firmly on the ground until the clinic give me the same news this Thursday but I think it’s finally happened for us!

Husband is totally excited -😬 . I just can’t believe my body has got me this far!!

Hope your all well, wanted to share this news with my online friends who really have helped me thru this. Couldn’t have done it without you all x


----------



## Rio2016

Amazing news FM86 - hope the sickness doesn’t last too long.


----------



## Lorz80

FM86 that is amazing!!!! I have tears pricking my eyes!!! How many embryos did you have transferred?

Rio - we’ve booked a train down. We decided we needed to go down the day before just in case there’s delays and we miss our appointment. So were heading down Thurs evening and back Friday evening. We’ve booked first class because my husband is worried second class would be too risky with people sitting right behind us. It’s costing a fortune but also seems like a drop in the ocean compared to cost of treatment! My parents will babysit my wee boy. Husband is coming down but not allowed into the hospital.


----------



## MiaCat

FM86 that is just so fantastic!!!!!!!!! So exciting!!!! I’m thrilled for you!!

Lorz- first class with be worth it. Best for you to be able to sit back and let the train take the strain  Hope all goes smoothly for you. I think it’ll be like a ghost town here when you arrive. Nice and quiet and safe for you. 

How is everyone feeling about second lockdown in England? I have 7 members of my team coming back to work from furlough tomorrow and now they don’t know if we’ll need to tell them to not work for another month. I know they are all desperate to get back to being part of a team. They’ve been off for so long. Other than that, it’s not going to impact me much - I’ve basically been a hermit for months, but I know it will be very stressful for lots and lots of people. 
Hope you’re all well xxxxx


----------



## Lorz80

Hi MiaCat

You’re right - I bet it will be eerily quiet. It’s infuriating timing. We have a child free night and day and day in London and literally no where to go! We can’t see family or friends while we are down either!!!! Not to worry. Just got to count our blessings!


----------



## iklefeet

Hey ladies 

FM, beautiful news it must feel magical seeing 2 tiny heartbeats flicker on screen, I hope you and hubby are able to enjoy this time without too much worry. 

Miacat how are you holding up? Managing to stay sane hon x

Goldrush,  I haven't seen anything from you for a bit,  are you doing ok,  did the thaw go OK, sorry if I've missed your update, thinking of you. 

Loz, going first class will be so worth it, be sure to stuff your pockets with biscuits and cake so you feel better about the expense lol.  Such a dam shame you will under lock down but a night away will still be a nice break. 

We had our weekly scan today, just in time to save my sanity after all my pregnancy symptoms disappeared completely Thursday night and have not come back, I've been convinced it was going to be bad news but bubs is still hanging in, measuring 8+1 which is a couple of days ahead and a strong heartbeat of 158 which is still amazing me after the rocky start.  We're taking it one week at a time. Hugs to all,  

Ikle xxx


----------



## Rio2016

Oh that’s good iklefeet. I’m feeling nervous as my symptoms aren’t anything like with my daughter. Not feeling sick at all. Debating paying for a scan at my clinic but only have a week and a half to go till NHS one.

Lorz80 - safe travels down - enjoy first class on the train. Hope you can still have a walk around London. Hope transfer goes well. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Lorz80

On the train and almost in London! Looking forward to getting there. Weird being away from my 2 year old. Have barely had time to think about tomorrow. Guys have been terrible at communication!! Is there anything I should have brought that I haven’t?! Anything i should do on the day before or after?! I know I need a full bladder!


----------



## iklefeet

All the best of luck for transfer Lorz,

I don't know what type of suppositories you are on but my previous clinic didn't tell me to pop the morning one on day off transfer through the back door so it didn't interfere with the catheter for transfer.  Also don't forget to drink a bottle of water so your bladder is half full before transfer. 
How exciting nearly pupo

Hugs and best wishes,  Ikle xxx


----------



## Lorz80

Thanks icklefeet. Interesting about the suppository! I wasn’t told to do that last time so not sure whether I should have done that this time or not. I inserted this morning’s one  as normal before I saw your message! Appointment isn’t til 2pm so maybe the suppository will have dissolved by then. I’ll make sure I have water! It always makes me nervous incase the appointment is delayed. 
Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## Rio2016

good luck today xxx


----------



## Lorz80

Hi all, thanks for good luck wishes. So, I’m officially PUPO. It went as well as expected. Frosty defrosted well and expanded nicely. Grade 5bb. Transfer went well. Now a long 2ww!!!

😬


----------



## MiaCat

Congrats Lorz! Enjoy the TWW  

I’ve got an...erm...sensitive issue. I absolutely hate these pessaries. I hate the oily dampness. I’ve been wearing panty liners all day every day and now I’ve got an awful red, raw, itchy bum  Anyone else had this?? I guess it’s like nappy rash. Do I therefore put sudocrem on it? Or do I keep it in the ‘open air’ and dry it out?? Any advice gratefully received!!!


----------



## Lorz80

Miacat

I’m sorry you’re struggling with your pressaries. I’m on cyclogest which I put up the front twice a day. It does dissolve and leak on to my pants all the time and I put in a paper that liner too when I remember! Mine don’t actually cause any soreness though. I just constant have a messy feeling down there.  Are yours front or back? Maybe sudocream would soothe it a bit. Hope it eases up soon. X


----------



## Rio2016

I had this too MiaCat - it was so sore - I couldn’t really walk and got really upset with it. I called my consultant and he said to try up the other way. It’s been so much better since and no leaking or anything xx

Oh and looking back through my posts just remembered that I also spoke to my GP and she said putting peas on my sore bits over my pants.

Are you out and about? I think I might have been better off just wearing cotton pants and no panty liners cos it was the rubbing that was the worst bit. I also had a bit of no pants time   xx


----------



## MiaCat

Thanks so much for the advice. I’ve ditched the party liners. I’m just in the house 24/7 so I might just ditch clothes altogether. Anything to get rid of this!! 
Thanks again Rio xxx


----------



## TrionaT

Hi Ladies, 
Hope youre all doing well. 

Lorz, congrats on being PUPO!!

MiaCat - Sorry to hear about your sore bum. I too am on the pessaries for the last 8 weeks. I went for a walk today and had no panty liner and was Sooo uncomfortable, leaky mess down below. I can't wait to get rid of them alltogether ! They nearly drove me insane before and I ended up taking Progesterone injections in my thigh but my GP won't prescribe this now and im sticking with the pessaries . ( think I had no choice before as i was bleeding so much and wasn't sure they'd work )... also orally is another option but its not the preferred way. but maybe even for a day to give your bits a rest ? I'd say check with your clinic first of course. sounds like its the actualy pantyliner that may be giving you bum rash though ? ? Could you change that? I'm only guessing but worth a try , some of them are scented which might irritate your skin.

Ikle feet you are doing fantastic!! I'm 7 plus 5 , so you are a few days ahead of me....

As for me I'm counting the days till Thursday until my scan to see if everything is ok.

FM 86. that is awsome news!!    We can be sick together ! 

Rio- How are you doing? 

sorry if i missed anyone. 
xxx


----------



## Rio2016

Thinking of you testing today MiaCat 😘

Oh sending hugs Triona - sickness sound horrible  💞💞. I didn’t throw up with my daughter (but felt queasy) and haven’t felt very sick this time at all - it’s freaking me out a bit and I really want my scan ASAP - it’s next week.

Love to all xx


----------



## MiaCat

Thanks for the advice Triona. I'm sorry you suffered with the pessaries too. Also, really sorry to hear you are sick (but also hoping that this is a really good sign for you)

Rio - Thanks so much for thinking of me this morning.

Very sadly, I started bleeding last night, and my test this morning was negative. We're very sad. I've got big meetings all day today. Part of me is glad to have distraction, the other part of me wants the entire world to **** off whilst we hide under the duvet cuddling the cat. I guess I will fluctuate between both feelings as the day goes on. Nurture are going to call us back later today to go through things. We have another round already paid for, which is a comfort, although because we didn't get any embryos to freeze it will be a whole cycle again, starting from scratch. I think we had better get on with it quickly, before I get too much older. I'm 42 in a fortnight and I can only assume it's the age of my eggs that isn't dong us any favours. 
I'll keep checking in on you all over the next days and weeks. 
Lots and lots and lots of love,
xxxx


----------



## Sharry

Morning ladies,

Please remember to use the baby dust section for all pregnancy chat.

Sharry xx


----------



## Lorz80

Miacat - I’m so sorry to hear your news. Rubbish that you have a day of meetings. I’m a wallower and would want to be snuggled under my duvet. Xxx


----------



## Rio2016

Sending lots of love to you and your partner @MiaCat 💓💓💓💓💓💓 I bled before my negative rounds too and it’s just heartbreaking and horrible and I’m so sorry.   Hope your call with Nurture is useful 

Of course - sorry Sharry, all, will do. Xx


----------



## iklefeet

I'm so sorry miacat to hear of your news, I'm sending you big hugs hon.
It's so so blooming hard on the soul going through ivf the ups and downs. I hope you manage to get through the day and can take some time this evening to process how you are feeling, lots of self love, chocolate and wine. 

Here's hoping and praying your follow up consultation gives you some thoughts for the next steps, don't lose hope I pray you get your take home baby.

Much love and hugs Ikle xxxx


----------



## Lorz80

Does anyone here test early? I’m due to test a week tomorrow, earlier than I expected but I’ve just noticed a letter i got after my transfer. I know lots of people test after 5 days but I’m too scared!


----------



## TrionaT

Miacat I'm very sorry to hear about your test result.   
I hope you got through the meetings okay and the next cycle works for you! It sure is a rotten rollercoaster sometimes.


----------



## iklefeet

All the best with today TrionaT I know it's a big milestone for you, fingers crossed for beautiful news ❤💙 xxx


----------



## iklefeet

Hey how are you doing Lorz? 

I always found the middle point in the 2ww is the hardest,  symptom spotting becomes and obsession for me as did testing.  

Are you staying strong? It's so hard but then if you get a bfp and it fades it's heartbreaking and if you don't get one initially it can drive you crazy so some ladies manage to wait. I normally give in about 6 or 7 days after transfer. 

Good luck,  fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Lorz80

Icklefeet, thanks for the message, it was very timely!! I was going spare last night trying to second guess what’s happening. I have little or no symptoms except 2 days of tender breasts which I’ve not noticed recently. My tummy feels a bit funny but prob more to do with what I’m eating than pregnancy. 

I am in 2 minds about testing! Part of me is desperate to test and part of me too scared!!! I can test on Tuesday but have the whole weekend ahead! I could test and it could put my mind at ease or I could test and get a negative and be gutted. It’s so horrible!!! 


How are you?


----------



## TrionaT

Hi everyone!
Lorz- Sounds like you have some positive symptoms there. This cycle I didn't test early I waited as I thought I'd drive myself mad but there are some early tests you can get if your desperate... would you not be afraid you've tested too early and you might be disappointed for no reason or that if you did an egg collection some of the hormone might be in your system still .. like a false positive. ( I think not the case with FET)
? I'd say hang on if you can , it is extremely hard I know, especially the 2nd week.   for you! 

How is everyone else doing?
My scan went well, we can relax a bit now and believe this might actually happen. Thinking of everyone going through difficult patch as its not easy . 
It took us 6 years and 4 failed cycles to get to past the 8 week mark with our OWN embryo so I hope that gives someone hope, the odds were very much against us between ICSI, bad quality eggs and Sperm, Pandemics , 4 cancelled flights  and me nearly losing my mind, I had a bad reaction to the oestrogen at the start of this cycle, panic attacks kicked in and I nearly cancelled the whole thing but maybe our luck has finally changed?! 

xxx


----------



## Lorz80

Triona, Wishing you all the luck with this cycle! I feel like when something is different it’s a positive sign. I’ll keep everything crossed for you.

I was going round the bend with no knowing the answer and didn’t want it all to hang on one day so I tested and got a positive. Feeling very happy but need the scan in a few weeks to confirm it in my mind for sure!


----------



## iklefeet

Yay that's beautiful news Lorz, congratulations in so happy for you, I hope you are able to relax and enjoy being pregnant while you wait for the scan

Hugs Ikle xxx


----------



## Rio2016

Great to read this Lorz ❤❤❤


----------



## Lorz80

Triona, Wishing you all the luck with this cycle! I feel like when something is different it’s a positive sign. I’ll keep everything crossed for you.

I was going round the bend with no knowing the answer and didn’t want it all to hang on one day so I tested and got a positive. Feeling very happy but need the scan in a few weeks to confirm it in my mind for sure!


----------



## Fm86

Congratulations lorz!!!


----------



## MiaCat

Congrats Lorz!
Hope all is continuing to be well for you at Triona. 

Thanks all for the support. My review with the doc isn’t until the 24th. I’ve put up my Christmas decs to try to get the ball rolling on nice festive thoughts. 
Much love to all xxx


----------



## iklefeet

Hey how is everyone doing?

I hope the follow up went well miacat, good to get into the spirit of xmas, if love a baileys while decorating the tree, you'll have to have one for me x
Are you planning to try again? Sending hugs.

It's gone pretty quiet on here from everyone else and I wasn't sure it was because a few of us have moved on with our journey so I thought I would start a thread to keep in touch.

As there are a few of us who cycled in Sept / October that are pregnant but obviously keeping baby chatter down in this ttc board were using.

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=404753.0

This seems a good place to share early pregnancy worries, woes, exciting and share the next stage of our journey.

Hugs Ikle xxx


----------

